# OSAMA BIN LADEN IS DEAD!



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

OSAMA BIN LADEN IS DEAD!

Bring our boys home!!!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Near the capital city of Islamabad, so wasnt hiding in tribal regions between Pakistan and Afghanistan.

But, thank ****, he was certainly one of the biggest ****s on the planet


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Won't change a thing. Most likely going to cause an upsurge in worldwide attacks.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

SiPhil said:


> Won't change a thing. Most likely going to cause an upsurge in worldwide attacks.


Probably right, what is wrong with these people though seriously? Backward thinking desert dwellers


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Good. I hope he died in agony, I hope he is buried in a Christian graveyard with a bacon sandwich up his chuff and pork scratching under his eyelids.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

bin laden can't be dead...cuz he nvr existed..they needed a scapegoat so they came up with the greatest plot of all time, build up a BIG lie and brainwash them idiotic citizens and them soldiers. nothing﻿ happens in the end, but innocent lives lost, waste of time, and no truth. ladies and gents welcome to The New World Order.

Its all about thed OIL, dummies


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Go away


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

good riddance u cvnt


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

They knew where he was since august and have only just gone and got him? Makes no sense. Also they shot him in the head? With ten years of military intelligence they send him to the grave before interrogating him? I don't think so. I reckon they have been torturing him in that house for a long time. Now they are finished with him shoot him and burn the evidence. Great result


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

The media is a powerfull tool of manipulation!

We will never know what really happened, they will only tell us what they want us to know, or what they wany us to believe.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Pictures or not true.

And agree, new world order.


----------



## robzombie (Dec 28, 2009)

Great news.It didn't take long for someone to sign up and start spouting conspiricy theories.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

ohh did you hear the news?

the body may have already been buried at sea? What a surprise!


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

I have doubts if they actually got him . Buried at sea indeed !


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

I reckon one other **** hole has already replaced him!


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

rob211080 said:


> Great news.It didn't take long for someone to sign up and start spouting conspiricy theories.


Maybe so..

But the point your missing is even if he was real or not the "allegedly" killing of Bin Laden will only cause repercussions from Bin Laden supporters, which in doubt would put all our lives at risk from possible more "terrorist" attacks


----------



## robzombie (Dec 28, 2009)

It said on the news that they have the body,untill we see the pictures we can't say for sure.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

wheres this pic of him dead thats supposed to of been released


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Sub-Zero said:


> Maybe so..
> 
> But the point your missing is even if he was real or not the "allegedly" killing of Bin Laden will only cause repercussions from Bin Laden supporters, which in doubt would put all our lives at risk from possible more "terrorist" attacks


Like NOT killing a murderer would make his fanatical supporters go easier on us. It is early but engage your brain dude ffs..


----------



## robzombie (Dec 28, 2009)

So what are you saying that he should get away with it because it might pi55 is scumbag supporters off.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> wheres this pic of him dead thats supposed to of been released


It on the net if you search google images, headshot wound.

Then again its not hard to fake a photo.

If they can put man a the moon I'm sure they can release a fake photo...:laugh:


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

What is it with all these conspiracy theories. It's not that I have a great faith in the good of humanity it's just I think people are too stupid to pull it off.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

rob211080 said:


> So what are you saying that he should get away with it because it might pi55 is scumbag supporters off.


No, I didnt say that



Witch-King said:


> Like NOT killing a murderer would make his fanatical supporters go easier on us. It is early but engage your brain dude ffs..


No it wouldn't.

But I assume things will only get worse now


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Things won't change much. His replacement will probably be in command already. The only thing that might happen is more attacks, but even that is debatable. They plan their attacks in great detail and may just stick to the planned attacks they have lined up.

And why is it so difficult to believe that he was shot before being captured? He's an islamic terrorist who no doubt would have fought to the death. As someone who has been involved in arrest ops in Afghanistan I can tell you it's very hard to take these guys alive. They fight, and fight hard. I'm looking forward to the inevitable comments in the media about how they should have done things different from people who have no experience of military tactics and planning!


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

thank ****, one less radical ****hole in the world


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

eezy1 said:


> wheres this pic of him dead thats supposed to of been released


It's an old fake mate. Bullet hole in the forehead, eyes missing, part of skull missing? It's a fake thats been around a while. Shame eh


----------



## robzombie (Dec 28, 2009)

Just seen where he was living on the news,he was living in a big house autside of islamabad the pakistani authorites must have known about him being there.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Well done to all involved.

Sadly the war goes on.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

He was alive, they captured him fly him over some water and then threw him out


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

SiPhil said:


> Won't change a thing. Most likely going to cause an upsurge in worldwide attacks.


lol,this is what the Zionists want.

Great news,a massive psychological victory for the USA,and som payback for all

the families who died on 9/11,they should stuff the pr**k, and parade him

round NY


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

According to news he has been buried at see as per Islamic rituals.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Wont be long until some other fruit cake fills his flip flops

Obama 1

Osama 0


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

oaklad said:


> According to news he has been buried at see as per Islamic rituals.


Exactly!


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

its abit fishie to me


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

If people don't like conspiracy theories thats absolutly fine.

What no-one can deny is that there will have been a photo taken to prove to officials he is dead. Now being that he is such a wanted figure, can anyone really believe this picture wouldn't be leaked?

If this picture isn't leaked soon, then there is no doubt in my mind that this is all bullsh1t.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

I hope that [email protected] went through a lot of pain before dying.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

NoodleArms said:


> its abit fishie to me


x2

A man they spent 10yrs looking for, public enemy No1 and the most hated man in the world. Yet they bury him at sea immediately due to the Islamic faith tradition......

Yeah right!!


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

JPaycheck said:



> If people don't like conspiracy theories thats absolutly fine.
> 
> What no-one can deny is that there will have been a photo taken to prove to officials he is dead. Now being that he is such a wanted figure, can anyone really believe this picture wouldn't be leaked?
> 
> If this picture isn't leaked soon, then there is no doubt in my mind that this is all bullsh1t.


Wiki leaks?


----------



## scotchjock (Jul 5, 2010)

Witch-King said:


> Good. I hope he died in agony, I hope he is buried in a Christian graveyard with a bacon sandwich up his chuff and pork scratching under his eyelids.


LMAO


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

I guess Bush is kicking himself that Obama found him...lol:lol:


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

just hope its been worth all the dead servicemen and women out there......somehow I dont think so though.


----------



## silver-nitrate (Apr 24, 2008)

http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?p=674127011

Picture scroll to top


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Conspiracy


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

he probly got killed back in the invasion and Obama needs something to give him a boost as the elections are coming up. So i am saying it was all staged to make him look good.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

silver-nitrate said:


> http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?p=674127011
> 
> Picture scroll to top


I've seen that picture before some where....


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

Hamster said:


> Doubt vetu much he is dead.
> 
> It's all a cover up for Obama and his lies over the authenticity of his birth certificate.....American propoganda at it's best.
> 
> ...


havin a spliff??? lol


----------



## Ash_87 (Jan 9, 2010)

That dude who killed Bin Laden is gonna get major xp for that kill !


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

jimmy liverpool said:


> havin a spliff??? lol


playing battleship


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

Hamster said:


> This whole story was a result of too many spliffs in the White House.


aye but that nutter bush was in there at the time. money, oil, money, oil....


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Ash_87 said:


> That dude who killed Bin Laden is gonna get major xp for that kill !


He got a 5 streak kill bonus


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> playing battleship


playin snap even???


----------



## Pilcher1 (Nov 3, 2010)

As for him being buried in sea because of Islamic Ritiuals that seems like the biggest load of bull**** ever. They just dont want to seem like idiots anymore because they havent found him and instead just pass him off as dead. I dont think that will solve anything because I reckon its going to cause more problems in the world.


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

Pilcher1 said:


> As for him being buried in sea because of Islamic Ritiuals that seems like the biggest load of bull**** ever. They just dont want to seem like idiots anymore because they havent found him and instead just pass him off as dead. I dont think that will solve anything because I reckon its going to cause more problems in the world.


your right mate, i detect a huge attrocity is goin to happen very quickly here or somewhere in the west.....avoid planes, fk i gotta get one on wed as well! doh!


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Pilcher1 said:


> As for him being buried in sea because of Islamic Ritiuals that seems like the biggest load of bull**** ever. They just dont want to seem like idiots anymore because they havent found him and instead just pass him off as dead. I dont think that will solve anything because I reckon its going to cause more problems in the world.


In a serious note and thinking from a logical point of view he was to dangerous to be kept alive. No prison would be safe enough and there would be so much expence to keep him it would just be a joke. So they had to execute him.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Hamster said:


> Doubt very much he is dead.
> 
> It's all a cover up for Obama and his lies over the authenticity of his birth certificate.....American propoganda at it's best.
> 
> ...


And discussing who would be the next mug they would stitch up as Public Enemy No1


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

Sub-Zero said:


> And discussing who would be the next mug they would stitch up as Public Enemy No1


for sure.....my money is on Kate Middleton....lol


----------



## nlc (Apr 19, 2011)

This backward desert dweller organised a hi jack of planes lol if u believe that ......

Oh the picture, u may have seen it before


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

it will be kadafi next lol


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> it will be kadafi next lol


rightly so.....


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

I love conspiracy theories


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Then it'l be Syria


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

milner575 said:


> I love conspiracy theories


Makes the world a more interesting place


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Do ya think they'll bring out a dvd box set now of all his best vids? :lol:


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> Then it'l be Syria


Yeh but they'll ignore other 'rich' and 'helpful' countries in the middle east.......


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

milner575 said:


> Do ya think they'll bring out a dvd box set now of all his best vids? :lol:


I heard hollywood is already in talks of making a movie of Bin laden "capture":lol:


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

milner575 said:


> Do ya think they'll bring out a dvd box set now of all his best vids? :lol:


on that note, how long til the blockbuster OBL.....the end game!???

I give it 6 months!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

i wondered how long it would take the conspiracy theorists to show up.....yawn


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

Sub-Zero said:


> I heard hollywood is already in talks of making a movie of Bin laden "capture":lol:


fk ur too quick! lol


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

some people go for conspiracy theories, others don't but my personal questions are.....

if this guy is the worlds most wanted man why has it

a) taken 13 years to find him?

B) why did they bury him at sea due to his faith/rules/etc (they didn't do the same for Saddam Hussain)

why have we not seen a real picture?

why has this death come only a few weeks after there were reports that American's were up in arms about the price of fuel?

whilst people are either one side of the fence or the other no-one can argue that there are arguments for either side, personally I am more on the conspiracy theory side


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

He wasn't buried at sea because it's an Islamic ritual. They did it because no country would accept his body for burial and inline with Islamic tradition he needs to be buried quickly. They'd have also been criticised if they didn't bury him quickly enough.


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

davetherave said:


> some people go for conspiracy theories, others don't but my personal questions are.....
> 
> if this guy is the worlds most wanted man why has it
> 
> ...


Yup mate, your right and a total cynic too! lol Like me!


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

fatmanstan! said:


> i wondered how long it would take the conspiracy theorists to show up.....yawn


C'mon do you really believe every thing you read ???

we live in a time and society where everything is not always as it appears.

Anyone who thinks it does is way too naive.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

I think it's a Muslim rule that the body has to be buried with in 24 hours if they don't I think it would have been worse they offered the body to suidi and they refused it I think it will kick off big time. How many peaple follow Jesus to this day . And bin laden would be the same now. so it's not over yet I think


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

fatmanstan! said:


> i wondered how long it would take the conspiracy theorists to show up.....yawn


Governments have been using propaganda for years pal, it is even easier now that the internet is as big as it is

remember, if you shut your windows you will survive a nucleur bomb


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> He wasn't buried at sea because it's an Islamic ritual. They did it because no country would accept his body for burial and inline with Islamic tradition he needs to be buried quickly. *They'd have also been criticised if they didn't bury him quickly enough*.


I'm sure they could have made an exception for the "most wanted Fugtive in the world"


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

Reckon some of you conspiracy theorist people need to visit planet earth-Firstly subzero-nothing can help you mate-but keep taking the pills-lol, :whistling: ,secondly the last thing that we needed was the piece of crap remaining alive-what would we do with him,put him in jail-execute him-WHAT?-thirdly a place for his supporters to come and remember him???a shrine at the place of his burial/cremation-whatever????THAT would be dangerous.dump him in the sea-no body-no shrine-no place to mourn.also according to muslim law the body must be buried within 24hours-it was-kind of. :whistling: ... APPARENTLY he was offered the chance to surrender-he chose not to and was `dispatched`good-I would be surprised if it wasn't a head shot because anybody with half a clue KNOW FOR A FACT that that is how ALL special forces ALL around the world operate-kill the brain and the body stops functioning-quick and easy. :2guns: .the FACT that his wife's and children were arrested and one of his son`s killed not enough for you? :confused1hoto`s will be released(all in the best possible taste)as will DNA evidence-they`ll have to be but SADDLY clowns will play right into jihads hands and denounce it all as fake:cursing:-the scum is dead-be happy about that,as for the world being more dangerous BECAUSE he`s dead?? what a load of ****!!! al-qaeda will now have to regroup which means movement which makes them all targets,,anybody can hide if they don't move-when they move they are visible-they have lost a beacon to jihadists all around the world..LASTLY the US special forces would not have permission to go in until they had concrete proof that he was there and he would REMAIN there long enough to mount an operation-it isn't like the films on planet earth mate-operations need time to plan-practice and then execute the attack,after you have located the resorces-it all takes time-imagine the uproar(probably by conspiracy clowns)if they attacked a compound in Pakistan only to find he wasn't there-the Pakistani`s weren't involved due to the FACT that most of them are corrupt and open to bribes or sympathetic to bin laden,the fact he was living a couple of hundred meters away from pakistan's premier military academy surrounded by retired military officers supports this FACT,we just gave them 750 million-a coincidence-there`s one for you conspiracy mugs??????*why not do something outrageous lads-how about give credit to the brave men who put themselves in danger to carry out a brilliant operation in a hostile environment to rid this planet of the most EVIL TERRORIST IN HISTORY-a man who would gladly kill every man and woman on this site because HE BELIEVED it was right to do so????? *go on son-grow the hell up and give credit where its due-with regards to Afghanistan-I have many personal friends there at this very moment-we cant bring them home as much as i would love to do so-to do so now would be naive/stupid and dangerous in way`s you couldn't possibly believe.......*Well done the the US NAVY SEALS-and CIA-you should be very proud today-stay safe all the men and women in harms way...*

Apparently osama`s son asked last night"how you feeling dad?""ohh i`m getting terrible shooting pains in my head and chest,,might take a dip later"-burn in hell bin laden:death:


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

davetherave said:


> some people go for conspiracy theories, others don't but my personal questions are.....
> 
> if this guy is the worlds most wanted man why has it
> 
> ...


Have you been to Afghanistan? It and Pakistan are massive country's. Finding one man was never going to be a quick thing. The mountainous regions are horrendous. Add the fact that we were having to fight the Taliban while looking for him and it will take years. Its 10 years this September since we've been looking for him on a major scale.

Saddmn wasn't buried at sea because that is NOT what the Islamic tradition is. The Islamic tradition calls for a quick burial. As no country would be politically willing to bury such a bloke they chucked him in the sea, probably partly to stop Islamic nations from complaining that they didn't give him a QUICK burial.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

In a serious note and thinking from a logical point of view he was to dangerous to be kept alive. No prison would be safe enough and there would be so much expence to keep him it would just be a joke. So they had to execute him.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Btnek1664 said:


> Reckon some of you conspiracy theorist people need to visit planet earth-Firstly subzero-nothing can help you mate-but keep taking the pills-lol, :whistling: ,secondly the last thing that we needed was the piece of crap remaining alive-what would we do with him,put him in jail-execute him-WHAT?-thirdly a place for his supporters to come and remember him???a shrine at the place of his burial/cremation-whatever????THAT would be dangerous.dump him in the sea-no body-no shrine-no place to mourn.also according to muslim law the body must be buried within 24hours-it was-kind of. :whistling: ... APPARENTLY he was offered the chance to surrender-he chose not to and was `dispatched`good-I would be surprised if it wasn't a head shot because anybody with half a clue KNOW FOR A FACT that that is how ALL special forces ALL around the world operate-kill the brain and the body stops functioning-quick and easy. :2guns: .the FACT that his wife's and children were arrested and one of his son`s killed not enough for you? :confused1hoto`s will be released(all in the best possible taste)as will DNA evidence-they`ll have to be but SADDLY clowns will play right into jihads hands and denounce it all as fake:cursing:-the scum is dead-be happy about that,as for the world being more dangerous BECAUSE he`s dead?? what a load of ****!!! al-qaeda will now have to regroup which means movement which makes them all targets,,anybody can hide if they don't move-when they move they are visible-they have lost a beacon to jihadists all around the world..LASTLY the US special forces would not have permission to go in until they had concrete proof that he was there and he would REMAIN there long enough to mount an operation-it isn't like the films on planet earth mate-operations need time to plan-practice and then execute the attack,after you have located the resorces-it all takes time-imagine the uproar(probably by conspiracy clowns)if they attacked a compound in Pakistan only to find he wasn't there-the Pakistani`s weren't involved due to the FACT that most of them are corrupt and open to bribes or sympathetic to bin laden,the fact he was living a couple of hundred meters away from pakistan's premier military academy surrounded by retired military officers supports this FACT,we just gave them 750 million-a coincidence-there`s one for you conspiracy mugs??????*why not do something outrageous lads-how about give credit to the brave men who put themselves in danger to carry out a brilliant operation in a hostile environment to rid this planet of the most EVIL TERRORIST IN HISTORY-a man who would gladly kill every man and woman on this site because HE BELIEVED it was right to do so????? *go on son-grow the hell up and give credit where its due-with regards to Afghanistan-I have many personal friends there at this very moment-we cant bring them home as much as i would love to do so-to do so now would be naive/stupid and dangerous in way`s you couldn't possibly believe.......*Well done the the US NAVY SEALS-and CIA-you should be very proud today-stay safe all the men and women in harms way...*
> 
> Apparently osama`s son asked last night"how you feeling dad?""ohh i`m getting terrible shooting pains in my head and chest,,might take a dip later"-burn in hell bin laden:death:


someone with logic, here here!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Btnek1664 said:


> Reckon some of you conspiracy theorist people need to visit planet earth-Firstly subzero-nothing can help you mate-but keep taking the pills-lol, :whistling: ,secondly the last thing that we needed was the piece of crap remaining alive-what would we do with him,put him in jail-execute him-WHAT?-thirdly a place for his supporters to come and remember him???a shrine at the place of his burial/cremation-whatever????THAT would be dangerous.dump him in the sea-no body-no shrine-no place to mourn.also according to muslim law the body must be buried within 24hours-it was-kind of. :whistling: ... APPARENTLY he was offered the chance to surrender-he chose not to and was `dispatched`good-I would be surprised if it wasn't a head shot because anybody with half a clue KNOW FOR A FACT that that is how ALL special forces ALL around the world operate-kill the brain and the body stops functioning-quick and easy. :2guns: .the FACT that his wife's and children were arrested and one of his son`s killed not enough for you? :confused1hoto`s will be released(all in the best possible taste)as will DNA evidence-they`ll have to be but SADDLY clowns will play right into jihads hands and denounce it all as fake:cursing:-the scum is dead-be happy about that,as for the world being more dangerous BECAUSE he`s dead?? what a load of ****!!! al-qaeda will now have to regroup which means movement which makes them all targets,,anybody can hide if they don't move-when they move they are visible-they have lost a beacon to jihadists all around the world..LASTLY the US special forces would not have permission to go in until they had concrete proof that he was there and he would REMAIN there long enough to mount an operation-it isn't like the films on planet earth mate-operations need time to plan-practice and then execute the attack,after you have located the resorces-it all takes time-imagine the uproar(probably by conspiracy clowns)if they attacked a compound in Pakistan only to find he wasn't there-the Pakistani`s weren't involved due to the FACT that most of them are corrupt and open to bribes or sympathetic to bin laden,the fact he was living a couple of hundred meters away from pakistan's premier military academy surrounded by retired military officers supports this FACT,we just gave them 750 million-a coincidence-there`s one for you conspiracy mugs??????*why not do something outrageous lads-how about give credit to the brave men who put themselves in danger to carry out a brilliant operation in a hostile environment to rid this planet of the most EVIL TERRORIST IN HISTORY-a man who would gladly kill every man and woman on this site because HE BELIEVED it was right to do so????? *go on son-grow the hell up and give credit where its due-with regards to Afghanistan-I have many personal friends there at this very moment-we cant bring them home as much as i would love to do so-to do so now would be naive/stupid and dangerous in way`s you couldn't possibly believe.......*Well done the the US NAVY SEALS-and CIA-you should be very proud today-stay safe all the men and women in harms way...*
> 
> Apparently osama`s son asked last night"how you feeling dad?""ohh i`m getting terrible shooting pains in my head and chest,,might take a dip later"-burn in hell bin laden:death:


Well said.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Btnek1664 said:


> Reckon some of you conspiracy theorist people need to visit planet earth-Firstly subzero-nothing can help you mate-but keep taking the pills-lol, :whistling: ,secondly the last thing that we needed was the piece of crap remaining alive-what would we do with him,put him in jail-execute him-WHAT?-thirdly a place for his supporters to come and remember him???a shrine at the place of his burial/cremation-whatever????THAT would be dangerous.dump him in the sea-no body-no shrine-no place to mourn.also according to muslim law the body must be buried within 24hours-it was-kind of. :whistling: ... APPARENTLY he was offered the chance to surrender-he chose not to and was `dispatched`good-I would be surprised if it wasn't a head shot because anybody with half a clue KNOW FOR A FACT that that is how ALL special forces ALL around the world operate-kill the brain and the body stops functioning-quick and easy. :2guns: .the FACT that his wife's and children were arrested and one of his son`s killed not enough for you? :confused1hoto`s will be released(all in the best possible taste)as will DNA evidence-they`ll have to be but SADDLY clowns will play right into jihads hands and denounce it all as fake:cursing:-the scum is dead-be happy about that,as for the world being more dangerous BECAUSE he`s dead?? what a load of ****!!! al-qaeda will now have to regroup which means movement which makes them all targets,,anybody can hide if they don't move-when they move they are visible-they have lost a beacon to jihadists all around the world..LASTLY the US special forces would not have permission to go in until they had concrete proof that he was there and he would REMAIN there long enough to mount an operation-it isn't like the films on planet earth mate-operations need time to plan-practice and then execute the attack,after you have located the resorces-it all takes time-imagine the uproar(probably by conspiracy clowns)if they attacked a compound in Pakistan only to find he wasn't there-the Pakistani`s weren't involved due to the FACT that most of them are corrupt and open to bribes or sympathetic to bin laden,the fact he was living a couple of hundred meters away from pakistan's premier military academy surrounded by retired military officers supports this FACT,we just gave them 750 million-a coincidence-there`s one for you conspiracy mugs??????*why not do something outrageous lads-how about give credit to the brave men who put themselves in danger to carry out a brilliant operation in a hostile environment to rid this planet of the most EVIL TERRORIST IN HISTORY-a man who would gladly kill every man and woman on this site because HE BELIEVED it was right to do so????? *go on son-grow the hell up and give credit where its due-with regards to Afghanistan-I have many personal friends there at this very moment-we cant bring them home as much as i would love to do so-to do so now would be naive/stupid and dangerous in way`s you couldn't possibly believe.......*Well done the the US NAVY SEALS-and CIA-you should be very proud today-stay safe all the men and women in harms way...*
> 
> Apparently osama`s son asked last night"how you feeling dad?""ohh i`m getting terrible shooting pains in my head and chest,,might take a dip later"-burn in hell bin laden:death:


I think you need to borrow some of Sub-zeros pills mate!


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Jpay. i want what he is on.


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Apparently they found him from his details on the playstation network!


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> I think you need to borrow some of Sub-zeros pills mate!


deffo mate, i needed double dosage justto read all that:whistling: 

Btnek: I think my pills would be better suited to you


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Coming from a forces back ground, he is right.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> Coming from a forces back ground, he is right.


Who? Crazy mgee?


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Who? Crazy mgee?


Btnek. that mission they did last night would of cost a couple of million.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> Btnek. that mission they did last night would of cost a couple of million.


The whole post relies heavily on us percieving things at face value, which is never the case.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> The whole post relies heavily on us percieving things at face value, which is never the case.


You are correct there mate. But have you ever thought it could be the truth? Did Obama really excist?


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> The whole post relies heavily on us percieving things at face value, which is never the case.


Agreed.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> OSAMA BIN LADEN IS DEAD!
> 
> Bring our boys home!!!


prove it !!

and the "boys" will be there for another 5 years or untill the oil runs out and the government need a other excuse to make money


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well if the end is in sight then old noodle arms will have to get his suit out for the old escorting 

lets also hope its and end to the brave boys and girls getting killed


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

scouse2010 said:


> prove it !!
> 
> and the "boys" will be there for another 5 years or untill the oil runs out and the government need a other excuse to make money


I get the feeling the same is going to happen to libya.....?

they have the oil resources and we want them... Simples


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

scouse2010 said:


> prove it !!
> 
> and the "boys" will be there for another 5 years or untill the oil runs out and the government need a other excuse to make money


1. Theres no oil in afghan

2. The countrys rich in lithium


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> You are correct there mate. But have you ever thought it could be the truth? Did Obama really excist?


I believe he existed, now whether he was actually performing actions under his own influence or under the US government (and god knows who elses) orders is a mystery to me. Also whether his existence has been entirely true for the last decade is also debatable. This current news feed reeks to high heaven of baloney, and by god do I taste it aswell!


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> I believe he existed, now whether he was actually performing actions under his own influence or under the US government (and god knows who elses) orders is a mystery to me. Also whether his existence has been entirely true for the last decade is also debatable. This current news feed reeks to high heaven of baloney, and by god do I taste it aswell!


Id love a day in the secret documents room.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Sub-Zero said:



> I get the feeling the same is going to happen to libya.....?
> 
> they have the oil resources and we want them... Simples


Maybe Laden's death will create some sort of influx of attacks and we will have to start a massive war there.


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Maybe Laden's death will create some sort of influx of attacks and we will have to start a massive war there.


do they have oil there?????? hmmm


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

We won't be coming back from afghan just yet. We're not fighting AlQaeda there but the Taliban. The mission has changed. Also saying we'll be back when the oil runs out is a little weak seeing as there is no oil in Afghanistan well none that's being mined anyway. I'm sure if bin lid is still alive then he'll release a video talking about his alleged death thus proving they lied.


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

slunkeh said:


> Apparently they found him from his details on the playstation network!


lol call of duty???


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

mikep81 said:


> We won't be coming back from afghan just yet. We're not fighting AlQaeda there but the Taliban. The mission has changed. Also saying we'll be back when the oil runs out is a little weak seeing as there is no oil in Afghanistan well none that's being mined anyway. I'm sure if bin lid is still alive then he'll release a video talking about his alleged death thus proving they lied.


Hey, maybe the government will fake a video?

Maybe in this video he will confess to the JFK assination, hey maybe that guy out of the band Hot Chocolate can play him?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> Hey, maybe the government will fake a video?
> 
> Maybe in this video he will confess to the JFK assination, hey maybe that guy out of the band Hot Chocolate can play him?


what errol brown  maybe elvis and lennon will be there too getting bummed by freddie mercury


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

uhan said:


> what errol brown  maybe elvis and lennon will be there too getting bummed by freddie mercury


now thats a bit too far! lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

LOL I mean come on, if they was willing to fake footage of him confessing to 9/11 then I wouldn't believe death photos anyway.


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> LOL I mean come on, if they was willing to fake footage of him confessing to 9/11 then I wouldn't believe death photos anyway.


yanks wud do anythin to keep the ******** in their country happy. plus they think we are all a bit stuid at times! lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jimmy liverpool said:


> yanks wud do anythin to keep the ******** in their country happy. plus they think we are all a bit stuid at times! lol


wonder why


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

uhan said:


> wonder why


oi dont highlight my crap spellin! lol

Ok so some of us may be STUPID lol


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

The cnut shouldn't have used his real name and address on the Playstation Network.


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Elton John will be reworking and releasing 'Sandles in the Bin' no doubt


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

Aggression said:


> Elton John will be reworking and releasing 'Sandles in the Bin' no doubt


very good mate.....


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

wonder what would of happened is he was still alive...


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> wonder what would of happened is he was still alive...


course he is mate......


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Good riddens mo f*cker!!! :gun_bandana: :death:

On a side note- killed and buried at sea within hours with not even a picture to prove? ... what a cover up :tongue:


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

I genuinely feel sorry for all the conspiracy theorists on here - nothing anyone can say will ever disabuse them of their fairytale notions.

I honestly can't imagine what it must be like walking around this planet with a head like that on one's shoulders.

Sub Zero - is that your IQ?

As soon as some ignorant motherfu(ker pipes up "It the oil", I switch off.

Osama? Dead is dead, bitch.


----------



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

This whole event stinks. I for one dont just automatically believe what the US government says, especially Obama. Didnt they say before that no full birth certificate exists for him. And now look, one comes forward and Bin Laden is dead. His ratings are going through the roof. And now his body is at sea, so nobody can see it. How convenient.


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

Haha-ref the pills gents -don't need them,,i simply don't have time for conspiracy theorists or people who play down the great work very brave men and women do and hate it when they don't give the credit they deserve,,as i say i have friends in harms way at this very time and have had the dubious honour of attending way to many funerals of brave young men who died(rightly of wrongly)for this country-i make no apologies for the manor in which i put forward my argument (we`r all entitled to our opinions-our armed forces give us that privilege)but apologize if any individual was offended NAAHHHHTTTTT!!!! lol....Give credit where it`s due-the fkr`s dead and my only hope is he was wearing several chocolate mustaches when he went swimming....hope his virgins all look like me-and when he meats Allah-he gives him a wave-lol... :clap:

Stay safe sports fans...xxx


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

dannyiron said:


> Good riddens mo f*cker!!! :gun_bandana: :death:
> 
> On a side note- killed and buried at sea within hours with not even a picture to prove? ... what a cover up :tongue:


That's how the story goes ?

Could have been anyone , then , even Elvis Presley in disguise!


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

dannyiron said:


> Good riddens mo f*cker!!! :gun_bandana: :death:
> 
> On a side note- killed and buried at sea within hours with not even a picture to prove? ... what a cover up :tongue:


I'm pretty sure they would have taken many pics, DNA etc, before making him a home under the sea with spongebob squarepants


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Btnek1664 said:


> Haha-ref the pills gents -don't need them,,i simply don't have time for conspiracy theorists or people who play down the great work very brave men and women do and hate it when they don't give the credit they deserve,,as i say i have friends in harms way at this very time and have had the dubious honour of attending way to many funerals of brave young men who died(rightly of wrongly)for this country-i make no apologies for the manor in which i put forward my argument (we`r all entitled to our opinions-our armed forces give us that privilege)but apologize if any individual was offended NAAHHHHTTTTT!!!! lol....Give credit where it`s due-the fkr`s dead and my only hope is he was wearing several chocolate mustaches when he went swimming....hope his virgins all look like me-and when he meats Allah-he gives him a wave-lol... :clap:
> 
> Stay safe sports fans...xxx


thats a fate worse than death brother


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> 1. Theres no oil in afghan
> 
> 2. The countrys rich in lithium


the whole war is based on making money though and bin lid was the poster boy.

the money America and us British give in taxs towards making weapons and ammo probably makes the gov around the same amount of money the oil does


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

Didnt realise they took the Bins out on a Bank holiday


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Juice Junky said:


> Didnt realise they took the Bins out on a Bank holiday


lol but lame .


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Obama on the situation, good watch:


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Do you people honestly believe the US would fake his death for ratings? What if he suddenly resurfaces? That would look far worse than never finding him. And what would they gain from faking it??

To be honest they've probably had him a little while longer than they admit but thats just good tactics. If they admitted to having him it would cause all sorts of problems. He would have been interrogated and then shot because it wouldn't be feasible to house him anywhere. Or maybe they are just telling the truth and he was shot while the building was being cleared. It happens. But either way who cares how he died. He's dead and for some families that might be the closure they needed.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Not sure if it's been posted already but here is the apparent pic.

Mods I didn't believe these pictures to be too bad hence I'm posting sorry if you feel these are not suitable.


----------



## ed220 (Mar 7, 2010)

YetiMan said:
 

> Not sure if it's been posted already but here is the apparent pic.
> 
> Mods I didn't believe these pictures to be too bad hence I'm posting sorry if you feel these are not suitable.
> View attachment 57279


I think there old fake ones.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

ed220 said:


> I think there old fake ones.


I don't doubt it for a second.

The problem is when a high profile target is killed there is normally so much evidence to show they've been killed.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

I didn't know they took the bins out on a bank holiday


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

YetiMan said:


> Not sure if it's been posted already but here is the apparent pic.
> 
> Mods I didn't believe these pictures to be too bad hence I'm posting sorry if you feel these are not suitable.
> View attachment 57279


lol those are the ones showing the "death" pic is a composite of 2 others .... duuhhhhh


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

ALR said:


> I didn't know they took the bins out of a bank holiday


Not a bank holiday in America! If you said the UK wasn't involved as we don't take out Bins on bank holidays it would have been better


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

uhan said:


> lol but lame .


i know, but couldnt help myself lol


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

They have DNA and pictures I read.

I'm sure they'll release them at some point, it took several years of people saying obama was a fake before he released his birth certificate.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

ALR said:


> lol those are the ones showing the "death" pic is a composite of 2 others .... duuhhhhh


Duh, actually the first picture is one showing a picture of alive BL, the 2nd is showing a supposed death shot of BL then someone photoshopped them together... So jog on you mug.

Edit - picture originated in 2008 anyway but is re circling now due to current situation.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

YetiMan said:


> Duh, actually the first picture is one showing a picture of alive BL, the 2nd is showing a supposed death shot of BL then someone photoshopped them together... So jog on you mug.
> 
> Edit - picture originated in 2008 anyway but is re circling now due to current situation.


no mate the end one is the "death pic" the first one is the alive pic and the middle one is the one they used to compose the fake. Why don't you look it up sh*t for brains










The other pic is the one they superimposed over it, some random dead guy


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Look at you getting all personal.

First = Real BL

2nd = Supposed death shot

3rd = Photo shopped death shot as you said combining the two prior pics.

Gotta love keyboard warriors.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

YetiMan said:


> Look at you getting all personal.
> 
> First = Real BL
> 
> ...


You called me a mug first genius.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/may/02/osama-bin-laden-photo-fake










An image purporting to show Osama bin Laden's bloody corpse, right, is a composite of two separate images, left and centre. Photograph: twitpic

The third is the supposed dead shot, the 2nd is some random dead guy.

You can admit to being wrong whenever it makes it through to your teeny brain


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

YetiMan said:


> Not sure if it's been posted already but here is the apparent pic.
> 
> Mods I didn't believe these pictures to be too bad hence I'm posting sorry if you feel these are not suitable.
> View attachment 57279


that pic was made a long time ago


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

ALR said:


> You called me a mug first genius.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/may/02/osama-bin-laden-photo-fake
> 
> ...


I know the pictures are a fake jesus. Sorry you said "Duhhhh" now if you said that to me in real life you'd be eating through a straw for the rest of your life.

Maybe I didn't explain my self in my first post well enough but I've had enough of talking to you, maybe if you go to a show we may be able to meet for a beer :thumbup1:

@souse - yea mate 2008 they came out. Interesting about all the conspiracy theories going around about it all - not the pictures for certain mongs sakes.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

YetiMan said:


> I know the pictures are a fake jesus. Sorry you said "Duhhhh" now if you said that to me in real life you'd be eating through a straw for the rest of your life.
> 
> Maybe I didn't explain my self in my first post well enough but I've had enough of talking to you, maybe if you go to a show we may be able to meet for a beer :thumbup1:


Lol and you called me a keyboard warrior. haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

ALR said:


> Lol and you called me a keyboard warrior. haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


 Thing is I'll happily meet you at a show or something I'm not going to hide behind my words on a keyboard.

I'm off out have to get a new external be back later.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

YetiMan said:


> Thing is I'll happily meet you at a show or something I'm not going to hide behind my words on a keyboard.
> 
> I'm off out have to get a new external be back later.


LOL. I'm sure you will because every "keyboard warrior" loves making threats to meet in real life too.

You're fat, have no MMA talent to speak of, are threatening GBH to someone over a few internet comments and being a total hypocrite. Thats why I know you're not a hard man. Joker. lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well this thread turned out good lol


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

uhan said:


> well this thread turned out good lol


sorry, lol. can't resist winding up angry trolls


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

HE`S FKN DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEDEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,AD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,DEAD,

He`s guess I'm trying to say he`s dead,accept it and get on with your life's-happy days-also the photo was made a long-long time ago-this time they`ll have photo`s-DNA-his dead son and his wife's and children as evidence-the reason they haven't released photo`s already is to avoid collateral damage/revenge attacks and MOST importantly not offending the muslim public would be up in arms at the miss-treatment of a muslim body-not rocket science...Or is it???


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

So... do you actually think he is dead then?

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

why do my threads always turn nasty?


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

uhan said:


> well this thread turned out good lol


it was always gonna happen lol.

i dont think hes dead anyway i reckon hes on the hideout now with hussein, jacko and elvis.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

NoodleArms said:


> why do my threads always turn nasty?


Because some people can't read.

Theres no question that he's dead IMO, the US wouldn't risk getting this wrong. Apparently DNA evidence will be released shortly


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

milner575 said:


> it was always gonna happen lol.
> 
> i dont think hes dead anyway i reckon hes on the hideout now with hussein, jacko and elvis.


HAHA!


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

ALR said:


> Because some people can't read.
> 
> Theres no question that he's dead IMO, the US wouldn't risk getting this wrong. Apparently DNA evidence will be released shortly


dna evidence? will it be like csi where they check the database and get a hit becuase his dna was taken years and years ago for a minor theft or something? :lol:


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

milner575 said:


> dna evidence? will it be like csi where they check the database and get a hit becuase his dna was taken years and years ago for a minor theft or something? :lol:


Minor theft? Don't be silly. They extracted the previous DNA from in and around bush's mouth

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

Its all bull the al-qaeda are run by the uk & us governments and used as tools to manipulate the governments of other nations, they flood your country with these so called "al-qaeda" rebels and then come to the rescue and militarize your country taking control of your resources (oil). The rebels in Libya which we are supporting as heroes are all known al-qaeda members, You think all these uprisings in the Arab country's are all just a coincidence? Libya having the largest oil reserve is the whole of Africa and 9th largest in the world wouldn't have anything to do with our recent interest would it? noo....


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

They said they buried him at sea so they didn't create a place of worship where 1000's of crazy bad guys would meet for a little prayer. Well I don't know about you guys but im off to open my own scuba diving school ££££


----------



## stev249er (Jun 2, 2010)

So the Yanks have "finally" managed to kill what they created. I wonder what other groups they have created or are waiting to create to keep this "war on terror" going.......? Killed by US Special Forces? Buried at sea? Hmm....I suppose we'll just have to take the yanks word that he's dead then, won't we? And we all know America would never lie....

.........would they? :confused1:


----------



## stev249er (Jun 2, 2010)

To qoute Hermann Goering:

"Naturally the common people don't want war; neither in Russia, nor in England, nor in America, nor in Germany. That is understood. But after all, it is the leaders of the country who determine policy, and it is always a simple matter to drag the people along, whether it is a democracy, or a fascist dictatorship, or a parliament, or a communist dictatorship. Voice or no voice, the people can always be brought to the bidding of the leaders. That is easy. *All you have to do is to tell them they are being attacked, and denounce the pacifists for lack of patriotism and exposing the country to danger. It works the same in any country*."


----------



## PRD (Sep 4, 2010)

milner575 said:


> it was always gonna happen lol.
> 
> i dont think hes dead anyway i reckon hes on the hideout now with hussein, jacko and elvis.


Dont forget Tupac Shakur :tongue:


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

stev249er said:


> To qoute Hermann Goering:
> 
> "Naturally the common people don't want war; neither in Russia, nor in England, nor in America, nor in Germany. That is understood. But after all, it is the leaders of the country who determine policy, and it is always a simple matter to drag the people along, whether it is a democracy, or a fascist dictatorship, or a parliament, or a communist dictatorship. Voice or no voice, the people can always be brought to the bidding of the leaders. That is easy. *All you have to do is to tell them they are being attacked, and denounce the pacifists for lack of patriotism and exposing the country to danger. It works the same in any country*."


Exactly my point, the "Al-qaeda" are just used to scare people into going along with western government's attacking other nations


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Woke up

Saw this thread

Thought it was a lie

Went on BBC news

Saw it was true

Went of facebook

Saw all the conspiracy theroy bull sh1t


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Gazza's at mine, pockets full of Halal chicken, begging for Thomas Cook flights to Pakistan. I haven't the heart to tell him.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

milner575 said:


> dna evidence? will it be like csi where they check the database and get a hit becuase his dna was taken years and years ago for a minor theft or something? :lol:


he has a large family who are against him, im sure they have dna from them to prove it.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Bin Laden, former world hide and seek champion


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ALR said:


> Bin Laden, former world hide and seek champion


lame but i lol`d ....... shouldn't you be getting ready for your fight


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Lol'd.

Pic is so obviously chopped.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Just thinking about this, wasn't Megatron buried at sea?

That turned out well.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> Just thinking about this, wasn't Megatron buried at sea?
> 
> That turned out well.


Yes you are right!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Guys!,

I can CONFIRM that he was killed as I was a team member on the mission. Things got a bit messy in there and my pal hand to pull the trigger.

I have just got in from it and knackered, going bed now for a bit before going back for my de-breif


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

i bet they tortured him before they killed him, i bet they made a seal team up of relatives of the people killed in the attack.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Craig660 said:


> Guys!,
> 
> I can CONFIRM that he was killed as I was a team member on the mission. Things got a bit messy in there and my pal hand to pull the trigger.
> 
> I have just got in from it and knackered, going bed now for a bit before going back for my de-breif


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Thank fvck hes dead tho..........

Rep


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

still waiting to see any pictures of a dead Bin Laden to confirm hes actually dead and alittle strange that he was buried at sea, which means his body can never be found. Alittle weird to me.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i think the sea burial speaks volumes all that hatred and killing he caused if you were on that team would you stop at just putting a bullet in him ? i couldn't!!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> Guys!,
> 
> I can CONFIRM that he was killed as I was a team member on the mission. Things got a bit messy in there and my pal hand to pull the trigger.


And I can confirm that your statement is complete bollocks, I went for my usual morning paper today and hes still there running my local corner shop and has been for about 18 years.


----------



## jimmy liverpool (Dec 15, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> *BREAKING NEWS*
> 
> With Osama gone, Madeline McCann has now climbed into first place of the worlds hide-and-seek championship!


Not funny mate


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

ALR said:


> LOL. I'm sure you will because every "keyboard warrior" loves making threats to meet in real life too.
> 
> You're fat, have no MMA talent to speak of, are threatening GBH to someone over a few internet comments and being a total hypocrite. Thats why I know you're not a hard man. Joker. lol.


Well typically a keyboard warrior says things online that they wouldn't say in real life to a person they don't know, thus the term keyboard warrior. This later developed in to real life threats. I made no threats to you other than offering you for a bear. I did however state that if you said those comments to me in real life you'd be drinking through a straw for the rest of your life. This is not a threat this is stating fact, again you wouldn't say that to my face in real life hence you're a keyboard warrior.

Yes I'm fat I have no issue with that - however I'm stronger than you will ever be and I have more muscle mass that you ever will have even under all this fat, no MMA talent I'll also agree with that because I've never had a competitive fight and I need to work on my footwork and stand up, that's my one weakness I do agree. I'm not going to go on about how wonderful and amazing I am at fighting but I'm a lot stronger than you and well there are weight classes for fighting for a reason.

Me saying I'm happy to meet you again is not a threat, I'm saying I'll happily back up any actions or words I've ever said to anyone online.

Now yes I was wrong but that was party due to the wording in my OP.

Now someone is not thick because they repeat something they've been told they've just been misinformed. You trying to act smarter giving it "duhhhh" shows you are clearly lacking something in real life. I'm guessing you're sub 25, you come from a broken home, either in education or on a low wage doing a deadend job and you don't get enough attention in real life and are really insecure so you come and try and make yourself look better than someone else. If someone is misinformed you educate them not try and belittle them.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

This is gonna be a great film,i can see Tom Cruise leading the assault team in!


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

YetiMan said:


> Well typically a keyboard warrior says things online that they wouldn't say in real life to a person they don't know, thus the term keyboard warrior. This later developed in to real life threats. I made no threats to you other than offering you for a bear. I did however state that if you said those comments to me in real life you'd be drinking through a straw for the rest of your life. This is not a threat this is stating fact, again you wouldn't say that to my face in real life hence you're a keyboard warrior.
> 
> Yes I'm fat I have no issue with that - however I'm stronger than you will ever be and I have more muscle mass that you ever will have even under all this fat, *no MMA talent I'll also agree with that because I've never had a competitive fight and I need to work on my footwork and stand up, that's my one weakness* I do agree. I'm not going to go on about how wonderful and amazing I am at fighting but I'm a lot stronger than you and well there are weight classes for fighting for a reason.
> 
> ...


you just said that you would make him drink threw a straw for the rest of his life, then stated that your weakness is stand up.....

No beef x


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

NoodleArms said:


> you just said that you would make him drink threw a straw for the rest of his life, then stated that your weakness is stand up.....
> 
> No beef x


Yes it is my weakness, that doesn't mean it's bad it just means my wrestling/bjj is far better than my stand up


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> I need to work on my footwork and stand up


Watch a bit of Saturday Night Fever and Mock the week and you will be laughing mate


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

YetiMan said:


> Yes it is my weakness, that doesn't mean it's bad it just means my wrestling/bjj is far better than my stand up


You're telling someone you know nothing about that they wouldn't tell you to your face "duh" or they'd be drinking through a straw.

Thats the very definition of a keyboard warrior. Nice attempt at psychoanalysis there but you're wrong on every count.

And your grappling ain't that good, as far as I can tell Thor Grove has one bronze in a no gi novice competition. Come back to me when you've been doing it 6 years and we'll have a roll you fat ponce.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

ALR said:


> You're telling someone you know nothing about that they wouldn't tell you to your face "duh" or they'd be drinking through a straw.
> 
> Thats the very definition of a keyboard warrior. Nice attempt at psychoanalysis there but you're wrong on every count.
> 
> And your grappling ain't that good, as far as I can tell Thor Grove has one bronze in a no gi novice competition. Come back to me when you get your purple belt and we'll have a roll, you fat ponce.


Yes, you can tell by your mannerisms that you wouldn't back it up or say it to my face.

Not really, I believe anything anyone says online they should be able to do the same in real life, if they wouldn't that makes them a keyboard warrior hiding behind a screen saying stuff they normally wouldn't. I believe I'm right in what I said about you as your tone in this post seems slightly different.

You're right, I got a bronze in a no gi novice competition and came 3rd, that was after a short period of time training and when I wasn't concentration on my ground game. Since then I've changed camps and train with one of the best guys in the country. God back then I was proper ****, I had no stand up at all and my ground game was gash. I got the guy in a guillotine and couldn't finish him lol.

I could be wrong but don't you live up Bath or Bristol way? I could be mixing you up with someone else but I swear someone with a similar name was giving it large and wanting to compete in a BJJ open. I'll happily roll with anyone any belt, however a fight is a fight not just BJJ.

You giving it large with the purple belt comment - who do you train under?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

its like WWE this, can we get some vids done, bit of trash talking? im picturing ALR as an Ultimate Warrior kind of figure whilst Yetiman is clearly the Big Show, could get this on PPV, thoughts Lorian?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> its like WWE this, can we get some vids done, bit of trash talking? im picturing ALR as an Ultimate Warrior kind of figure whilst Yetiman is clearly the Big Show, could get this on PPV, thoughts Lorian?


I like your way of thinking. I think me and ALR should go in to business with this, could make a quick tidy sum of money!


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

il bang both your heads together.....


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

NoodleArms said:


> il bang both your heads together.....


 Sorry


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Few videos for reference


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

this sh1ts better than watching eastenders omnibus 

ALR ftw


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ultimate Warrior was cool man!

I'd prefer to be like Andre the Giant, that dude was huge! Picked me up with one hand when I was younger -.-

We could get some tag team action going on? I want Robsta! Who would he be though?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

**** that bin laden movie.

Lets have one of yeti man and alr , training and preppin for the big fight.

My moneys on ALR for this one guys.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> Ultimate Warrior was cool man!
> 
> I'd prefer to be like Andre the Giant, that dude was huge! Picked me up with one hand when I was younger -.-
> 
> We could get some tag team action going on? I want Robsta! Who would he be though?


Ok fine, you are Andre the Giant, If Robsta is involved there can only be one possible option:










on the right


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Lets look at the facts here:

You claim no one would ever say duhh to you in real life or they'd be drinking through a straw.

So either

1)no one has ever been rude to you (unlikely)

2)you regularly put people into hospital for being rude to you yet somehow have avoided police capture for the hundreds of GBH's you must commit yearly (also unlikely)

3)You're a keyboard warrior wannabe hardman on the internet (hmmm, likely.)

My money is on 3.

What about you guys?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

YetiMan said:


> Ultimate Warrior was cool man!
> 
> I'd prefer to be like Andre the Giant, that dude was huge! Picked me up with one hand when I was younger -.-
> 
> We could get some tag team action going on? I want Robsta! Who would he be though?


Can we try and keep this sensible please.

There is no one else involved, no tag teams etc

Just you and ALR until someone is being fed through a straw


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

wow, reading some comments on here, firstly you believe he actually existed? Secondly with the elections coming up in the near future and Obama's support at it's lowest point it's very convenient that they choose to release this news now. Why kill him? They say justice but no not really if infact he did exist and was solely responsible for the 9/11 attacks which I highly doubt then wouldn't a more severe punishment be, considering they were apparently US special forces that killed him, couldn't they have captured him and sentenced him to solitary confinement rather than die straight away.

Also, they were talking about revenge terrorist attacks regarding al qaeda, currently our allies working with rebels in Libya to try and overthrow Kadafi.... very suspicious.

Finally, all this fear mongering the media puts out regarding terrorists is ridiculous as you are more likely to get killed by a fcking bee sting than a terrorist.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Readyandwaiting said:


> wow, reading some comments on here, firstly you believe he actually existed? Secondly with the elections coming up in the near future and Obama's support at it's lowest point it's very convenient that they choose to release this news now. Why kill him? They say justice but no not really if infact he did exist and was solely responsible for the 9/11 attacks which I highly doubt then wouldn't a more severe punishment be, considering they were apparently US special forces that killed him, couldn't they have captured him and sentenced him to solitary confinement rather than die straight away.
> 
> Also, they were talking and revenge terrorist attacks regarding al qaeda currently our allies working with rebels in Libya to try and overthrow Kadafi.... very suspicious.
> 
> Finally, all this fear mongering the media puts out regarding terrorists ridiculous as you are more likely to get killed by a fcking bee sting than a terrorist.


so, ALR or Yetiman?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Readyandwaiting said:


> wow, reading some comments on here, firstly you believe he actually existed? Secondly with the elections coming up in the near future and Obama's support at it's lowest point it's very convenient that they choose to release this news now. Why kill him? They say justice but no not really if infact he did exist and was solely responsible for the 9/11 attacks which I highly doubt then wouldn't a more severe punishment be, considering they were apparently US special forces that killed him, couldn't they have captured him and sentenced him to solitary confinement rather than die straight away.
> 
> Also, they were talking and revenge terrorist attacks regarding al qaeda currently our allies working with rebels in Libya to try and overthrow Kadafi.... very suspicious.
> 
> Finally, all this fear mongering the media puts out regarding terrorists ridiculous as you are more likely to get killed by a fcking bee sting than a terrorist.


Can you get back on topic please


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

ALR said:


> Lets look at the facts here:
> 
> You claim no one would ever say duhh to you in real life or they'd be drinking through a straw.
> 
> ...


That's right, I've hardly had any people insult me in real life if I'm honest. I live near a highly military populated town and also near a lot of pikeys you get in fights with them they never call old bill they prefer to sort it out by themselves. Not all fights are there with the intention of causing mass bodily harm, if it's a simple misunderstanding then fair one but to try and belittle someone no one has ever done that to me.

Funny you say you've done BJJ for 6 years yet fail to mention who you train under. Funny that - also a street fight there are no rules, biting a chunk out of someone is no issue.

Like how you've tried to turn this around to act like I'm the one who started it.

So turning the question around do you regularly to people you don't know say durrr? I suppose down in Devon most people are layed back so you may get away with it.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Craig660 said:


> Can you get back on topic please


thanks Craig, needed to be said. Some people are out to just derail threads and take them off topic.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Bin laden only ever showed up on the internet, surely that makes him the biggest ever Keyboard warrior assisination


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

ALR to you children


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Not read all the posts, but thank **** that **** is dead, although i know it doesn't matter, the operation will continue with someon else now and the backlass/revenge is going to be fierce, that said..... Thank **** that **** is dead. My heart goes out to those families and loved ones that lost someone innocent to that ****.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Ashcrapper said:


> thanks Craig, needed to be said. Some people are out to just derail threads and take them off topic.


That's ok Ash. It seems to be a growing trend on ukm with all the newbies joining.

We are trying to have a adult discussion on here about Yeti man vs ALR and then you get the immature idiots trying to ruin the thread and get it closed by talking about fictional terror suspects and people being buried in the sea.

Please can you keep this sensible guys and don't ruin it for us that actually have a genuine interest in the topic.

Thanks


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Why do all my threads turn into verbal slagging matches!?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

NoodleArms said:


> Why do all my threads turn into verbal slagging matches!?


because people are childish, they've been trained to act like idiots, not many people are truly grown up, it's ridiculous


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Just out of curiosity, who has trained them ?


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

A question to those that think bin kid is fictional. Why do you think this, and for what purpose??


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

The CIA trained bin laden and his boys, and even armed them to get rid of the russians but then they turned those skills/arms on them.

The cvnts dead anyway same as this thread. Heard about it so much today it already feels like old news


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> Just out of curiosity, who has trained them ?


I apologise to you my friend, you will have to research this topic in depth


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Shame the Americans didn't catch him and ass rape him with a very hot M60


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

eezy1 said:


> The CIA trained bin laden and his boys, and even armed them to get rid of the russians but then they turned those skills/arms on them.
> 
> The cvnts dead anyway same as this thread. Heard about it so much today it already feels like old news


thats because it happened yesterday


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> A question to those that think bin kid is fictional. Why do you think this, and for what purpose??


Clearly it's to keep us all afraid ie the fictional terrorist in 1984 Goldberg or whatever his name was, Because all governments base their secret plots on well known books. It's the best way to make sure the stupid populace have no idea of your evil plans


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

I think some people just cant handle the truth...


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> A question to those that think bin kid is fictional. Why do you think this, and for what purpose??


I could go on and on my friend, you really need to research this topic,

go on youtube type in ' Alex Jones' he talks alot about issues regarding terrorism, etc....

If the only information you are receiving is through mainstream media then it is no surprise that you asked the question; 'Why do you think this, and for what purpose?'

I am not knocking you but you really have to research topics and make your own decision.

It's really mind blowing once you get into it, but don't be put off


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Most people who believe in conspiracies should research Occams Razor.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Viking burial for a muslim??? hahahaha

Or maybe he is megatron


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

ALR said:


> Clearly it's to keep us all afraid ie the fictional terrorist in 1984 Goldberg or whatever his name was, Because all governments base their secret plots on well known books. It's the best way to make sure the stupid populace have no idea of your evil plans


All well and good ALR,however were far more interested in your upcoming confrontation with Yetiman.If he decides to keep quiet for a while and you want to remain in "the zone" please feel free to trade insults with me.Im far tougher than anyone who has ever lived, and I like BBJ (is that like some sexual act?)


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Not read all the posts, but thank **** that **** is dead, although i know it doesn't matter, the operation will continue with someon else now and the backlass/revenge is going to be fierce, that said..... Thank **** that **** is dead. My heart goes out to those families and loved ones that lost someone innocent to that ****.


Does your heart go out to all the families of the also innocent British and American troops that have died because their government sent them to their death trying to find one man?

guess you could argue that the above people who died were infact lost to "that man aswell"


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

ALR said:


> Most people who believe in conspiracies should research Occams Razor.


I did once, but I ended up buying a Gillette.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Hello Dave!

Is that you Papa lazarou?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

essexboy said:


> All well and good ALR,however were far more interested in your upcoming confrontation with Yetiman.If he decides to keep quiet for a while and you want to remain in "the zone" please feel free to trade insults with me.Im far tougher than anyone who has ever lived, and I like BBJ (is that like some sexual act?)


I'm scared of essexboy, true story!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Sub-Zero said:


> C'mon do you really believe every thing you read ???
> 
> we live in a time and society where everything is not always as it appears.
> 
> Anyone who thinks it does is way too naive.


Oh where as you believe some ****ing alternative news from some nut job who probably wears a tin foil hat?


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

MarkFranco said:


> Oh where as you believe some ****ing alternative news from some nut job who probably wears a tin foil hat?


bet he wouldn't question if his dad was his dad and if there was really a santa claus...

People stop hijacking my thread as im getting threaders with this macho hard man bs, if you wona roll around on the floor covered in baby oil at a BB show then thats fine, just stop talking about it on my thread, cheers Noodley


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

essexboy said:


> All well and good ALR,however were far more interested in your upcoming confrontation with Yetiman.If he decides to keep quiet for a while and you want to remain in "the zone" please feel free to trade insults with me.Im far tougher than anyone who has ever lived, and I like BBJ (is that like some sexual act?)


my moneys on essexboy


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

NoodleArms said:


> bet he wouldn't question if his dad was his dad and if there was really a santa claus...
> 
> People stop hijacking my thread as im getting threaders with this macho hard man bs, if you wona roll around on the floor covered in baby oil at a BB show then thats fine, just stop talking about it on my thread, cheers Noodley


you getting wood m8


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

when did thet start taking Bins out on bank holiday any way


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

there was a bin strike...


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> when did thet start taking Bins out on bank holiday any way


Love it.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

MarkFranco said:


> Oh where as you believe some ****ing alternative news from some nut job who probably wears a tin foil hat?


Tin foil hats stop "them" reading your thoughts. They're a sensible accessory!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Noodles this thread is no longer about binladen mate, Im sorry but if you want to continue your discussions about him your going to have to make and new thread.

Anyway, now yeti man is back, where were we .....


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

How the **** people think 911 was an insdie job, osama works for America and all that bull**** STILL after all this time and there hasnt been ONE SINGLE ****ing whistle blower?????????

Yeah right, theres no way on earth you could pull off an operation that big without some God fearing, country loving patriot saying "Hold on a minute bro, I aint down with this ****"

I guess looking for funny shapes in dollar bills is a more logical explantion to it all?

Or

"Tiz 4 da Oil lol"


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I believe in conspiracy theories big style. I believe there are powers which are higher than that of the president who really rule the country/world A.K.A Lizards.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

are you all X File fans?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

NoodleArms said:


> are you all X File fans?


 Yes not watched them all but I enjoyed it. There are a lot of conspiracy theories etc in there.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

The minute you put up a conspiracy theory everyone starts thinking about the situation, look at the moon landing thread.

If you look at the actual amount of conspiracy theories there are there are literally hundreds of thousands pretty much about everything there is.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Bin Laden got shot twice in the head


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

NoodleArms said:


> Bin Laden got shot twice in the head


Wasn;t enough.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Check Operation Northwoods, google it

"This and no other is the root from which a tyrant springs; when he first appears he is a protector." - Plato


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

barsnack said:


> Check Operation Northwoods, google it
> 
> "This and no other is the root from which a tyrant springs; when he first appears he is a protector." - Plato


cba, give me a rundown in 10 words or less


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

MarkFranco said:


> cba, give me a rundown in 10 words or less


american gave go ahead for an attack on their own soil, to provide public support for the war aganist Cuba


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

barsnack said:


> american gave go ahead for an attack on their own soil, to provide public support for the war aganist Cuba


No, someone suggested it. the joint chiefs of staff approved but it was never put into action.

they realisd then it was daft an wouldnt work


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

ALR said:


> No, someone suggested it. the joint chiefs of staff approved but it was never put into action


my point exactly, it was never run obviously but shows in terms of all the conspiracy stories going about this thread that it was discussed at the highest level, even with JFK admitting to it


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

MarkFranco said:


> How the **** people think 911 was an insdie job, osama works for America and all that bull**** STILL after all this time and there hasnt been ONE SINGLE ****ing whistle blower?????????
> 
> Yeah right, theres no way on earth you could pull off an operation that big without some God fearing, country loving patriot saying "Hold on a minute bro, I aint down with this ****"
> 
> ...


It's funny to me you obv have NOT done any research on this topic what so ever other than what mainstream media has told you.

You are talking about whistle blowers like there hasn't been one, there's been so many I couldn't begin to explain, seriously, people get killed before anyone can latch on their information.

Just because ITV or BBC news hasn't talked about it, doesn't been it didn't happen.

I could get angry but I am not, I forgive you, you just haven't had enough time on your hands to research these things, maybe you have bills to pay, a family, many hobbies etc.. Where would you find the time to look it up and research, apart from a click of a button on your tv remote.

Not knocking you my friend.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Hehe, he forgives you MarkFranco

Who were these whistleblowers then?

I take it they took part in the staging of 9/11?


----------



## raf3070 (Mar 2, 2009)

People just love conspiracys, it makes the world go round!!


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

9/11 was an inside job i reckon. SOOO many things that the people picked up on that could not have happned unless it was.

eg, the metal melting at a higher temperature than the gass would burn at. (there was no plane at the pentagon site), the way the building got demolished etc..


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

HJL said:


> 9/11 was an inside job i reckon. SOOO many things that the people picked up on that could not have happned unless it was.
> 
> eg, the metal melting at a higher temperature than the gass would burn at. (there was no plane at the pentagon site), the way the building got demolished etc..


I remember reading that they failed to do it ten years eerlier.


----------



## maskill86 (Feb 2, 2011)

Reactions to Bin Laden's death:

America: "Obama 1 Osama 0"

England: "Thank God the royal wedding is over"

Bradford: "Anyone seen Ahmed? He's been missing for 10 years now"


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> It's funny to me you obv have NOT done any research on this topic what so ever other than what mainstream media has told you.
> 
> You are talking about whistle blowers like there hasn't been one, there's been so many I couldn't begin to explain, seriously, people get killed before anyone can latch on their information.
> 
> ...


You're a complete ****ing moron

Get off your high horse and shut the **** up

You're boring, maybe I have a life, have looked into these theorys years ago and came to the conclusion, ass holes like you need to die for been bastards.

Yours faithfully

Some one who doesnt own a TV


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

ALR said:


> Hehe, he forgives you MarkFranco
> 
> Who were these whistleblowers then?
> 
> I take it they took part in the staging of 9/11?


Im obviously ****ing brain washed because I dont believe 9/11 was an inside job considering I dont even own a ****ing TV aswell how do i watch ITV and the BBC? which I wouldnt watch anyway, because im not paying 100 odd quid a year for a tv licence


----------



## maskill86 (Feb 2, 2011)

Dear make a wish foundation,

I have always wanted to swim with dolphins before I pass on.

Regards,

Osama

Dear osama,

"Knock knock"

*splash*

Regards

US navy seals


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

HJL said:


> 9/11 was an inside job i reckon. SOOO many things that the people picked up on that could not have happned unless it was.
> 
> eg, the metal melting at a higher temperature than the gass would burn at. (there was no plane at the pentagon site), the way the building got demolished etc..


i was lucky enough to go to school near NYC, and my physics teacher was ex-port authority and had worked on the construction of the towers. The day after 9/11 he explained exactly how the towers would have collapsed, yes jet fuel isn't hot enough to melt it, but it was supporting millions of tons of building above it and the temperature was enough to soften it slightly, resulting in a massive collapse.

he said this the next day,a nd then years later the official story agreed with what he told us.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

ALR said:


> i was lucky enough to go to school near NYC, and my physics teacher was ex-port authority and had worked on the construction of the towers. The day after 9/11 he explained exactly how the towers would have collapsed, yes jet fuel isn't hot enough to melt it, but it was supporting millions of tons of building above it and the temperature was enough to soften it slightly, resulting in a massive collapse.
> 
> he said this the next day,a nd then years later the official story agreed with what he told us.


In theory a Bee cant fly because its wings are too small for its body, but bee's can fly, **** happens, the goverment isnt allways behind everything secretly war mongering and trying to kill everyone

Im no expert, but if you fly a big ass plane into a building, im going to bet money its probably going to fall down


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

my physics teacher was also a jew, so he was probably in on it LOL


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

MarkFranco said:


> *In theory a Bee cant fly because its wings are too small for its body*, but bee's can fly, **** happens, the goverment isnt allways behind everything secretly war mongering and trying to kill everyone
> 
> Im no expert, but if you fly a big ass plane into a building, im going to bet money its probably going to fall down


urban myth


----------



## kev d (Nov 3, 2010)

do you think the guys would be wearing cams when they done the raid? if so maybe that footage will be leaked


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

its on youve been framed next week, he got his beard caught in a trapdoor and was just swinging there when they found him. oh how we laughed


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

guessing his death paths the way for a film, wonder who'll play bin laden


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Brian Blessed


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> Brian Blessed


he cant, hes already booked for the Vanessa Feltz film once shes killed next week by a group of elite navy seals for crimes aganist television


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Brian Cox


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> Brian Cox


hes in everything, including running about in the background of my parents xxx personal video


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Brian Belo.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

+1


----------



## Jayden (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank God Bin Laden's dead.

I was getting sick of the royal wedding.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

MarkFranco said:


> You're a complete ****ing moron
> 
> Get off your high horse and shut the **** up
> 
> ...


A high horse? For me to be on my high horse I would have to have some what of an ego to start with.

Now you are saying I need to die? You have real issues mate, starting to sound like mental issues, wishing death openly upon another person isn't really a smart move.

Think before you speak, there's people out there that might not take too kindly and you could get in some doo doo.

L8a aligator


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> A high horse? For me to be on my high horse I would have to have some what of an ego to start with.
> 
> Now you are saying I need to die? You have real issues mate, starting to sound like mental issues, wishing death openly upon another person isn't really a smart move.
> 
> ...


Wishing death upon people much like your hero Osama (and lets face it, if you believe 9/11 was an inside job, you support terroism and suck camel cock)

L8a aligator? What are you? 12?

Get ****ed you raging homosexual


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

MarkFranco you havnt injected Tren base today have you ?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

anyone for a bit of tren?

edit: haha @ craig


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Jayden said:


> Thank God Bin Laden's dead.
> 
> I was getting sick of the royal wedding.


Bin Laden was'nt on the Royal Wedding, your getting him mixed up with Kate Middelton


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

MarkFranco said:


> Oh where as you believe some ****ing alternative news from some nut job who probably wears a tin foil hat?


Nope...

I just dont take everthing i hear on the news as pure fact, especially when its from the US goverment

Just like there were WMD in Iraq.... did t6hey find any??? ..errrrrr NO!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

barsnack said:


> Bin Laden was'nt on the Royal Wedding, your getting him mixed up with Kate Middelton


an easy mistake to make, both have just been royally ****ed


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Craig660 said:


> MarkFranco you havnt injected Tren base today have you ?


Ive been clean for over 6 months and not due to start a new cycle till a few weeks (getting the gear tuesday then waiting for anti-es and PCT)

Maybe thats whats wrong with me


----------



## Jayden (Feb 10, 2011)

barsnack said:


> your getting him mixed up with Kate Middelton


Not a hope that could happen.. 

And its Middleton, not Middelton isn't it mate? :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lol at this thread any more fights occurring


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Jayden said:


> Not a hope that could happen..
> 
> And its Middleton, not Middelton isn't it mate? :thumbup1:


orginally they were Middelton, but then William came along so they change their name to Middleton, its a posh thing. Technically were both right


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

uhan said:


> lol at this thread any more fights occurring


me and you, i hate your wall and celling


----------



## Jayden (Feb 10, 2011)

barsnack said:


> orginally they were Middelton, but then William came along so they change their name to Middleton, its a posh thing. Technically were both right


If you say so mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

barsnack said:


> me and you, i hate your wall and celling


its on tren dont mess with it


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> I could go on and on my friend, you really need to research this topic,
> 
> go on youtube type in ' Alex Jones' he talks alot about issues regarding terrorism, etc....
> 
> ...


You are very narrow minded if you think that unless someone has watched a video on YouTube or done the same research that you have done then they don't know the truth. And you didn't answer my question, but don't worry about it I'm bored of this thread now. But before I go I'll give you a little background about me.

I was 10 years in the Army (a mix if T.A and Reg) serving in Iraq and Afghan in many different roles. Since leaving I now work as an executive protection officer to a middle eastern political figure who has numerous active threats against him from Al Qaeda, among other organisations. I regularly liase with special branch and colleagues still in the military for the latest intelligence. I have studied many documents on terrorism and am constantly researching the latest tactics and MO's of all terrorist organisations because it is my job.

You should never assume that because someone has a different opinion to yourself that they are ill-educated, it makes you look silly!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

uhan said:


> its on tren dont mess with it


even in death, Bin Laden is creating divisions in western culture


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

mikep81 said:


> You are very narrow minded if you think that unless someone has watched a video on YouTube or done the same research that you have done then they don't know the truth. And you didn't answer my question, but don't worry about it I'm bored of this thread now. But before I go I'll give you a little background about me.
> 
> I was 10 years in the Army (a mix if T.A and Reg) serving in Iraq and Afghan in many different roles. Since leaving I now work as an executive protection officer to a middle eastern political figure who has numerous active threats against him from Al Qaeda, among other organisations. I regularly liase with special branch and colleagues still in the military for the latest intelligence. I have studied many documents on terrorism and am constantly researching the latest tactics and MO's of all terrorist organisations because it is my job.
> 
> You should never assume that because someone has a different opinion to yourself that they are ill-educated, it makes you look silly!


you tell him rambo


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> You are very narrow minded if you think that unless someone has watched a video on YouTube or done the same research that you have done then they don't know the truth. And you didn't answer my question, but don't worry about it I'm bored of this thread now. But before I go I'll give you a little background about me.
> 
> I was 10 years in the Army (a mix if T.A and Reg) serving in Iraq and Afghan in many different roles. Since leaving I now work as an executive protection officer to a middle eastern political figure who has numerous active threats against him from Al Qaeda, among other organisations. I regularly liase with special branch and colleagues still in the military for the latest intelligence. I have studied many documents on terrorism and am constantly researching the latest tactics and MO's of all terrorist organisations because it is my job.
> 
> You should never assume that because someone has a different opinion to yourself that they are ill-educated, it makes you look silly!


lol mikep just pwned the conspiracy theorists.

keep it up


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

He is not Dead, they don't take 6 months to plan this only to kill him, they took him alive, no other reason to say they dumped him at sea other than to stop the questions of where is he, he wont be having a very nice time of the next few weeks. Suprising what the US Army can do in a week while they can't play Black Op's on the PS3 Network !


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

mikep81 said:


> You are very narrow minded if you think that unless someone has watched a video on YouTube or done the same research that you have done then they don't know the truth. And you didn't answer my question, but don't worry about it I'm bored of this thread now. But before I go I'll give you a little background about me.
> 
> I was 10 years in the Army (a mix if T.A and Reg) serving in Iraq and Afghan in many different roles. Since leaving I now work as an executive protection officer to a middle eastern political figure who has numerous active threats against him from Al Qaeda, among other organisations. I regularly liase with special branch and colleagues still in the military for the latest intelligence. I have studied many documents on terrorism and am constantly researching the latest tactics and MO's of all terrorist organisations because it is my job.
> 
> You should never assume that because someone has a different opinion to yourself that they are ill-educated, it makes you look silly!


Thank you for telling this toss pot **** stain **** licker the score in a educated reponse, I couldn't be ****d my self, but maybe you might get the point across to him that he is indeed a proper short sighted ****.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

switch said:


> He is not Dead, they don't take 6 months to plan this only to kill him, they took him alive, no other reason to say they dumped him at sea other than to stop the questions of where is he, he wont be having a very nice time of the next few weeks. Suprising what the US Army can do in a week while they can't play Black Op's on the PS3 Network !


Now thats a conspiracy theory I like the sound of


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

mikep81 said:


> I was 10 years in the Army (a mix if T.A and Reg) serving in Iraq and Afghan in many different roles. Since leaving I now work as an executive protection officer to a middle eastern political figure who has numerous active threats against him from Al Qaeda, among other organisations. I regularly liase with special branch and colleagues still in the military for the latest intelligence. I have studied many documents on terrorism and am constantly researching the latest tactics and MO's of all terrorist organisations because it is my job.


Holy balls, Steven Seagal is that you!!??!


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> Holy balls, Steven Seagal is that you!!??!


I have ruled Chuck Noris out, the reply was too long.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> Wishing death upon people much like your hero Osama (and lets face it, if you believe 9/11 was an inside job, you support terroism and suck camel cock)


We are all terrorists. Not just the people who fly planes in to bulidings, but the people who order armys of thousands of troops to kill, or be killed.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

chuck norris is sleeping of his assisnation on a certain warlord lastnite


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

HJL said:


> We are all terrorists. Not just the people who fly planes in to bulidings, but the people who order armys of thousands of troops to kill, or be killed.


You bloody liberals really do make me laugh


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

hmmmm whats the chance of Bin laden and hitler dying on the same day....


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> hmmmm whats the chance of Bin laden and hitler dying on the same day....


1/365 - This was worked out using very complicated mathematical analysis, so just take my word for it


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

kate and will get married same say as hitler, laden dies same day as hitler....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

NoodleArms said:


> kate and will get married same say as hitler, laden dies same day as hitler....


thought hitler shot himself on 30th april ?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

NoodleArms said:


> kate and will get married same say as hitler, laden dies same day as hitler....


and the premiership title race was blown wide open


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

I tell you what, i'm gonna get a lot more satisfaction when i pi$$ in the sea now.

Might even sneak a cheeky #2 for good measure :thumb:


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

uhan said:


> thought hitler shot himself on 30th april ?


or did he.......


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

apple said:


>


Holy Mackerel!!!

ya think he has to keep that expression, to stop his beard weighing him down?


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

^^^ you look like arnie in your pic!

and the beard is where OBL has been hiding for the past 10 years silly!


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

uhan said:


> thought hitler shot himself on 30th april ?


he did


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

Apparently all the SEALs wore headcams so the whole thing was streamed live to the white house and CIA. I'd love to watch it


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

ALR said:


> Apparently all the SEALs wore headcams so the whole thing was streamed live to the white house and CIA. I'd love to watch it


lol Christmas special "who lives in a house like this? Lets take a look through the key hole"


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

ALR said:


> Apparently all the SEALs wore headcams so the whole thing was streamed live to the white house and CIA. I'd love to watch it


Any footage they reveal will probably be heavily edited so as to not give away tactical procedures and methods used. Having said that though, they may throw that out the window due to the fact that it was bin lid, unlikely but possible.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Playstation network goes down for 1week and look what they achieve.

Soldiers need to stop playing COD and do their job.


----------



## { KLAUS } (May 27, 2010)

Not 100% convinced me.

Plus this will more than likely make all the crazy ****s worse.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm thinking there's something not adding up here, it could be another one of America's propoganda machines kicking into gear.

Here's a pic doing the rounds has it been photoshopped?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

yeah its a photoshop m8 few pages back couple guys were gonna fight literally wanting to fight because there was a third picture of some random bloke shopped onto bins image and they disagreed which was which lol


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Yeah it is nidge, i seen it weeks ago.

He is still alive


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

NoodleArms said:


> Yeah it is nidge, i seen it weeks ago.
> 
> He is still alive


you were doing his ironing lol


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

uhan said:


> yeah its a photoshop m8 few pages back couple guys were gonna fight literally wanting to fight because there was a third picture of some random bloke shopped onto bins image and they disagreed which was which lol


Thought as much.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

*insert controversial conspiracy theory here*

p.s dunno how that photo is so popular, its like the worst photoshop ive ever seen.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> OSAMA BIN LADEN IS DEAD!
> 
> Bring our boys home!!!


Bring our boys home as all along it was just us lot VS that big nosed, lanky, dialysis needing tosser. Not hundreds of thousands of lunatic nutters.... Wake up Noodles...


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

mikep81 said:


> Any footage they reveal will probably be heavily edited so as to not give away tactical procedures and methods used. Having said that though, they may throw that out the window due to the fact that it was bin lid, unlikely but possible.


Nothing to do with SOPs at all. Its all stuff you can see in films and youtube!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Nothing to do with SOPs at all. Its all stuff you can see in films and youtube!


Disagree. You won't find anything on YouTube about CURRENT SF operating procedures because they are constantly changing. You were in the mob and know SOP's are fluid and change all the time. I'm not talking about stacking and stuff like that because that's standard and is all over the place. The other thing to bare in mind is the surveillance methods used. Some parts if the footage could reveal some of their SOP's and methods that aren't public knowledge.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

well if they gavehim a proper funeral they would of surely filmed it. he was worth more to them alive as he would of gicen info on all the tiers of Al Qeda. OPEN YOUR EYES the CIA have him


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> well if they gavehim a proper funeral they would of surely filmed it. he was worth more to them alive as he would of gicen info on all the tiers of Al Qeda. OPEN YOUR EYES the CIA have him


or is it the case that he is at one with the US and isn't a target, but more of a war upon terror US poster boy?


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> or is it the case that he is at one with the US and isn't a target, but more of a war upon terror US poster boy?


theres a really famous poster from Nazi Germany with a army guy with a helmet blonde hair blue eyes, anyway, hitler knew he was a Jew////


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

NoodleArms said:



> theres a really famous poster from Nazi Germany with a army guy with a helmet blonde hair blue eyes, anyway, hitler knew he was a Jew////


Hey! Thats me on that picture, didn't think anyone had seen it.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

your old enough to be lol.

You recon there'l be a wiki leak on this lol


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thing was everyone was all on about how he was wanted due to the 9/11 attacks.

Now taken from the FBI site there is no mention that he was wanted in connection to the 9/11 attacks. It does state he is wanted in connection to other terrorist attacks but you would have thought 9/11 would have been mentioned.

Also from what I read there's a pentagon press release from a little while back floating around which clearly outlines that they have no evidence against him for 9/11.

Yes in 2004 he released a video taking full responsibility for the attacks and bestowed 19 brothers to carry out the holy task.



> Murder of U.S. Nationals Outside the United States; Conspiracy to Murder U.S. Nationals Outside the United States; Attack on a Federal Facility Resulting in Death
> 
> REWARD: The Rewards For Justice Program, United States Department of State, is offering a reward of up to $25 million for information leading directly to the apprehension or conviction of Usama Bin Laden. An additional $2 million is being offered through a program developed and funded by the Airline Pilots Association and the Air Transport Association.
> 
> Usama Bin Laden is wanted in connection with the August 7, 1998, bombings of the United States Embassies in Dar es Salaam, Tanzania, and Nairobi, Kenya. These attacks killed over 200 people. In addition, Bin Laden is a suspect in other terrorist attacks throughout the world.


http://www.fbi.gov/wanted/wanted_terrorists


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

but if bin lid master minded 9/11 and there is no evidence then he can not be wanted for it thus why he was wanted for crimes he did commit as there would be enough evidence .


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

uhan said:


> but if bin lid master minded 9/11 and there is no evidence then he can not be wanted for it thus why he was wanted for crimes he did commit as there would be enough evidence .


Correct - like you said they can't prove it which is why it's not on the site. But most people think he's wanted for the 9/11 attack when in fact he is not.


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I think he died several months ago as he was a very sick man and the usa have just found his body and took there claim to boost the countrys moral

Buried at sea !!!!

If they shot him i am sure there would be pictures doing the rounds like other al queda head men and saddam etc etc. All a bit fishy !!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

YetiMan said:


> Correct - like you said they can't prove it which is why it's not on the site. But most people think he's wanted for the 9/11 attack when in fact he is not.


i cant help but think that a man that was so widely sought after would continue to be the head honcho with his supposed cia background and clear intellect i could only assume he has been a lesser part of the equation .

edit retro i think if it were me i would not contain myself and would seriously mess him up meaning reprimands from pc do gooders for mis treatment of a body/prisoner .


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

YetiMan said:


> Correct - like you said they can't prove it which is why it's not on the site. But most people think he's wanted for the 9/11 attack when in fact he is not.


The CIA made 'confession' tape.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

mikep81 said:


> Disagree. You won't find anything on YouTube about CURRENT SF operating procedures because they are constantly changing. You were in the mob and know SOP's are fluid and change all the time. I'm not talking about stacking and stuff like that because that's standard and is all over the place. The other thing to bare in mind is the surveillance methods used. Some parts if the footage could reveal some of their SOP's and methods that aren't public knowledge.


My point is this. Most would miss half the gucci stuff that goes on within any team and how it operates. To me, although I am no SEAL or Yank trained soldier (thank the lord) this is a pretty straight forward Op.

The drop in to the compound and around it.... in and out. No one is considered friendly on site, extraction - outside of that site is friendly... all easy on paper. But I hear what you say, things change all the time.

I think footage may be made available... would be good to see but again under AV it would take a hald decent and trained individual to make use of what they do and what they say.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

JPaycheck said:


> The CIA made 'confession' tape.


 Hi mate I can't view at work 

Can you give me a quick break down? Let me guess - CIA made confession tape documentary? lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

at 9 mins 11 i paused the tape didn't look like bin laden to me


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

What kills me laughing about the conspiracy stuff is you dont believe the governments, media etc but you believe some 17 year old spotty kid who cut and shut a video together with some text he added and you believe that over anything else. To make it worse its on fcuking youtube! Must be true then...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

That tape of Bin ladens confession to 9/11, which was claimed to have been found in a random house, was made by the CIA. It has been completly confirmed as a fake, and they actually made another one aswell, people began to soon realise it looked nothing like him, and he had become right handed and acted differently, they got called on it!

So theres undeniable proof that the CIA tried to lie to us about Osama confessing to 9/11


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Glassback said:


> What kills me laughing about the 'truth' stuff is you dont believe the independant films, independant media etc but you believe some passed down story from the government.


On a side note, I found this on youtube, I guess this isn't real either then.






P.S Edited your post for ya


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Nah you know what I am getting at though PayCheck. I agree the first video is fake. I think it looks like him personally... it could be him. But the right hand thing is a big issue for me. He is clearly left handed.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Nah you know what I am getting at though PayCheck. I agree the first video is fake. I think it looks like him personally... it could be him. But the right hand thing is a big issue for me. He is clearly left handed.


How could you say that looks like him? If he gained 150lbs and added 2 inches to his nose thickness then I agree.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> How could you say that looks like him? If he gained 150lbs and added 2 inches to his nose thickness then I agree.


Well... the video footage is bad, and Arabs wear alot of layered clothing. I cannot say for sure it IS or it ISNT. People on here are talking like they know him! He does have a wide nose!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.antifascistencyclopedia.com/allposts/al-qaeda-videos-are-cia-black-ops-propaganda

have a look


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

all i know is never trust the government never trust the media and never ever trust a fart .


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

LOL that video Paycheck is word for word what you have written down here. LMAO.

How can I debate with someone that repeats youtube crap. I have watched this unfold, I have studied it, I have kept the papers from the very day the trade centres were hit. I follow every story closely and then I find I am discussing this with someone who probably hadnt heard of al Qaeda before 2001!!

Dude - I love you, you make me laugh, your knowledge on weight training and HIT is impeccable. But leave this shiz alone. x


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

uhan said:


> all i know is never trust the government never trust the media and never ever trust a fart .


LMAO!! Why cant I like this post????!! class!


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Glassback said:


> LOL that video Paycheck is word for word what you have written down here. LMAO.
> 
> How can I debate with someone that repeats youtube crap. I have watched this unfold, I have studied it, I have kept the papers from the very day the trade centres were hit. I follow every story closely and then I find I am discussing this with someone who probably hadnt heard of al Qaeda before 2001!!
> 
> Dude - I love you, you make me laugh, your knowledge on weight training and HIT is impeccable. But leave this shiz alone. x


have you been to a war zone?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

http://www.prisonplanet.com/

http://www.infowars.com/


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> http://www.prisonplanet.com/
> 
> http://www.infowars.com/


wasnt that alex jones the one that did that snowman song


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Well I'm just glad I'm awake, never been asleep to tell you the truth. It's harder knowing what evil exists and occurs compared to a sheep like person who cannot think for themselves and barely wipe their own ****


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

^^^^^

what ?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

uhan said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> what ?


Click on the links see what you think and people on this site need to stop making me out to be a person who thinks they know it all, all i want to do is help and stand up for what i think is right.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Click on the links see what you think and people on this site need to stop making me out to be a person who thinks they know it all, all i want to do is help and stand up for what i think is right.


nobody is making out they no it all people are simply putting there point of view across as you are , afterall we all see things differently .


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

yes good point, i wasn't getting at you just other members on here tend to get a little immature


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> have you been to a war zone?


Noodle boy - Struggling to see what relevance this has but I can see what you are trying to get at which I find laughable. Answer TELIC x 2. Whats on your CV sweetheart?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> yes good point, i wasn't getting at you just other members on here tend to get a little immature


such as life m8 don`t take it to heart more important things to concern yourself with whatever you chose to believe in is your right but if the likes of bin laden were to continue then one day that right would be removed/erased


----------



## RMC... (Mar 25, 2011)

I have what's that got to do with anything??

On another matter, he was buried at sea so the nutters out there couldn't flock to his grave.... They hope ( USA) that he won't become a Marta if he can't be worshipped.....


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> yes good point, i wasn't getting at you just other members on here tend to get a little immature


Dont let this upset you - that way Bin Laden is still winning!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

fcuk bin laden. if he ended up with a grave id **** on it.

im glad hes fish food


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Dont let this upset you - that way Bin Laden is still winning!


Lol old bin is at the gates of hell but he's thinking

"oh its ok because ready and waiting is pissed off about some guys bin laden posts on a bodybuilding forum in england" :lol:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Originally Posted by NoodleArms
> 
> have you been to a war zone?
> 
> Noodle boy - Struggling to see what relevance this has but I can see what you are trying to get at which I find laughable. Answer TELIC x 2. Whats on your CV sweetheart?


Can you hear that? ......... wait........... there you go...... Silence!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Glassback said:


> Can you hear that? ......... wait........... there you go...... Silence!


he just typing it up m8 hes got web caming for guys and escorting on it so far lol


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

i read from many articles that he's been dead for years.

They put him on ice and decided to release the dodgy photos of him when the time was right, just when Obama's support is at an all time low then all the wars in the middle east have been a success. They're taking us for a ride these fcking globalist dictators. Wow so what he is dead, they stage terrorist attacks and then use someone like him to put fear into people and make out he did it. People fall for it, supposed grown up people.

This is supposed to be the ninth time that he has been announced dead but this time it is final.

Now that he has been officially removed, another threat is going to be on the way within the near future i.e. within 2 years regarding aliens from outer space.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> i read from many articles that he's been dead for years.
> 
> They put him on ice and decided to release the dodgy photos of him when the time was right, just when Obama's support is at an all time low then all the wars in the middle east have been a success. They're taking us for a ride these fcking globalist dictators. Wow so what he is dead, they stage terrorist attacks and then use someone like him to put fear into people and make out he did it. People fall for it, supposed grown up people.
> 
> ...


my money is on noodle arms


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Noodle boy - Struggling to see what relevance this has but I can see what you are trying to get at which I find laughable. Answer TELIC x 2. Whats on your CV sweetheart?


TELIC X 2 HERRICK .....


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Glassback said:


> What kills me laughing about the conspiracy stuff is you dont believe the governments, media etc but you believe some 17 year old spotty kid who cut and shut a video together with some text he added and you believe that over anything else. To make it worse its on fcuking youtube! Must be true then...


Bang ****ing on mate, this is what gets my back up haha

Im an idiot sheep because ive looked at some paranoid nobheads ****ty video on youtube and I dont believe it, ive also read countless webpages on this way back in 2002 with an open mind and I actually thought back then it was a conspiracy but guess what conclusion I came to? I dont believe its a conspiracy SHOCK HORROR, ive been brain washed obviuously and I only EVER watch BBC news and believe EVERYTHING they tell me.

Pffft, ****ing idiots think there special because they have seen some ****ty clips on youtube or read some experts (read as a fat 40 year old virgin living in his mums basement) webpage/blog

**** OFF AND DIE


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> TELIC X 2 HERRICK .....


Took your time lad - did you bolt on your 31st day to ensure you got your coin lol?

Will PM you.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

seriously a staged alien invasion in on the cards.

DO NOT WRITE IT OFF


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

MarkFranco said:


> Bang ****ing on mate, this is what gets my back up haha
> 
> Im an idiot sheep because ive looked at some paranoid nobheads ****ty video on youtube and I dont believe it, ive also read countless webpages on this way back in 2002 with an open mind and I actually thought back then it was a conspiracy but guess what conclusion I came to? I dont believe its a conspiracy SHOCK HORROR, ive been brain washed obviuously and I only EVER watch BBC news and believe EVERYTHING they tell me.
> 
> ...


Conspiracies are you away of making money


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Readyandwaiting thinks hes so awake to whats really going on and he doesnt believe whats hes told... apart from everything hes told from dodgey sources on the internet.

Hmmm whos really the idiot?


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

tin foil on his head?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

NoodleArms said:


> Conspiracies are you away of making money


Mark franco?

That guy going on about people thinking that they're special, when obviously his view of 'special' is completely misconstrued when he's got a picture of himself sporting one of the most uninspiring rear lat spreads I've ever seen. Not surprised he's going on gear, he looks like a ****ing car crash.

JHEEEEZ!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Mark franco?
> 
> That guy going on about people thinking that they're special, when obviously his view of 'special' is completely misconstrued when he's got a picture of himself sporting one of the most uninspiring rear lat spreads I've ever seen. Not surprised he's going on gear, he looks like a ****ing car crash.
> 
> JHEEEEZ!


Ohh its getting personal, i must of pushed some buttons.

Dont worry, i dont even exsist, search for me on youtube under super secret ****ty lat spread CIA under cover gonna kick your ass conspiracy theory.

You might like it, im a splinter agent sent to kill you... obviously you wont believe me, so go watch the video on youtube..... because only youtube is the most reliable source of information, everything on there is true and the Goverment hates you


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

STOP IT LADYS! had enough fights on this thread


----------



## chris27 (Apr 19, 2009)

is he freck


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

pow pow pow pow.

Yea u ****ed me off markfranco so i made it personal congrats


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Oi shut it. PM him if ya wona argue jesus


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Shut up noodles


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

This thread just gets better and better, stay out it noodles and let them be.

So we have Yeti vs ALR

and now Ready and waiting v mark franco.

**** me we could bill this as the *UKM showdown 'some scores need to be settled'*.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

i forgive you though mark franco.

I hope you do for me also.

We're not bad people just believe different things.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

I think your very bad people, the things noodle told me about you over pm makes it hard too think otherwise...

Sorry just testing the new stirring spoon 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I have a large penis there I said it.

i will not participate in this debate anymore


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Readyandwaiting said:


> I have a large penis there I said it.
> 
> i will not participate in this debate anymore


Pussy


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Kitty kat?


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Meow

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Click on the links see what you think and people on this site need to stop making me out to be a person who thinks they know it all, all i want to do is help and stand up for what i think is right.


I think it's your tone and the way you're putting yourself across. You have a few times said to people (me included) that they need to actually research more and not just listen to mainstream media when you have no or little idea about that person. And seemingly just because they have a different view to you. Just my observation, no offence intended.

On another note do you really believe the next threat within the next 2 years will be from an alien race, or were you being sarcastic?? Again no offence intended I'm just curious as to where you've got this info?!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

yes, potentially a staged alien invasion, I have read too much and seen too much evidence to write it off, anything is possible


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

^ Space Cadet


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Readyandwaiting said:


> yes, potentially a staged alien invasion, I have read too much and seen too much evidence to write it off, anything is possible


Do you believe that the Queen is a shape shifting lizard?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Craig660 said:


> This thread just gets better and better, stay out it noodles and let them be.
> 
> So we have Yeti vs ALR
> 
> ...


Could make a fortune!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> yes, potentially a staged alien invasion, I have read too much and seen too much evidence to write it off, anything is possible


Excellent news! I can't wait for my lizardy brothers n sisters to come and pick me up, it's been hell for me since I was marooned here back in the '60s


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

this thread has went so of topic im thinking UKM is full of Politicians


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Glassback said:


> LOL that video Paycheck is word for word what you have written down here. LMAO.
> 
> How can I debate with someone that repeats youtube crap. I have watched this unfold, I have studied it, I have kept the papers from the very day the trade centres were hit. I follow every story closely and then I find I am discussing this with someone who probably hadnt heard of al Qaeda before 2001!!
> 
> Dude - I love you, you make me laugh, your knowledge on weight training and HIT is impeccable. But leave this shiz alone. x


Which video, I didn't actually watch any of the vids I linked 

I debate using my own mind and what I beleive to be true, if you can't debate with someone like that then how can you debate with anyone. I would take a good gamble and bet my house to say that millions and millions and millions; upon MILLIONS of people have watched this unfold. Did I say millions, sorry I meant BILLIONS. Many many many many people, some would say BILLIONS of people have studied it. Not sure why you have the papers or why you thought it of reference but I guess your quite proud of them, so congratulations.

Basically this post doesn't really have much information as you appear to have moved on from the actual subject debate and began a completly irrelevant debate that highlights you as the only authaurity on OBL and Al-Q, while everyone else must not have ever seen anything about it because we havn't studied it and have spent the last 23 years with our head crammed tightly in an airtight bin, buried 40 miles below the grounds surface at the most remote location, unknown to man.



barsnack said:


> this thread has went so of topic im thinking UKM is full of Politicians


I know, what the hell happened, people need to learn how to have a debate without thinking people are shouting at them, people can be wrong and if they are you don't need to shout them down, have people never heard of the higher moral ground.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

http://www.prisonplanet.com/final-fake-bin-laden-tape-in-the-pipeline.html


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> Which video, I didn't actually watch any of the vids I linked
> 
> I debate using my own mind and what I beleive to be true, if you can't debate with someone like that then how can you debate with anyone. I would take a good gamble and bet my house to say that millions and millions and millions; upon MILLIONS of people have watched this unfold. Did I say millions, sorry I meant BILLIONS. Many many many many people, some would say BILLIONS of people have studied it. Not sure why you have the papers or why you thought it of reference but I guess your quite proud of them, so congratulations.
> 
> ...


I love you Paycheck.... x


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Glassback said:


> I love you Paycheck.... x


 :tongue: come and get it sexy...

:laugh:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

If Noodleboy doesnt mind - (which Im sure he wont) - Lets kind of get this back on track.

Of those who dont believe he is dead or are unsure - how much difference would the photo the US are going to release make?

A Yank on TV made a good comment - he said something along the lines of "If people dont believe he is dead a photo will just be labelled fake!" Good point?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Glassback said:


> If Noodleboy doesnt mind - (which Im sure he wont) - Lets kind of get this back on track.
> 
> Of those who dont believe he is dead or are unsure - how much difference would the photo the US are going to release make?
> 
> A Yank on TV made a good comment - he said something along the lines of "If people dont believe he is dead a photo will just be labelled fake!" Good point?


Well that has already been covered by some conspiracy theories, what the believe is, is that Bin Laden actually died in December 2001, and they have taken photos then to be able to roll out when ready.

If they are going to straight up just fake the picture then I really hope they get a better look alike this time.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

What about his Youngets Wife surviving wont that confirm he WAS alive? Whatever happens hardcore Conspiracy dudes will always be able to say "FAKE!". As the Wife could be a fae wife... and footgae of Bin Laden putting out the rubbish could be a fake Laden etc. Like I said earlier it can go on forever.

Is it geeky that I want to see how close the rounds hit him to the eye? In a situation like that its eyes or mouth (soft parts) so that the round travel right through to the brain/Spinal chord.

Also interesting how the whacked him yet he was unarmed....hmm.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Glassback said:


> What about his Youngets Wife surviving wont that confirm he WAS alive? Whatever happens hardcore Conspiracy dudes will always be able to say "FAKE!". As the Wife could be a fae wife... and footgae of Bin Laden putting out the rubbish could be a fake Laden etc. Like I said earlier it can go on forever.
> 
> Is it geeky that I want to see how close the rounds hit him to the eye? In a situation like that its eyes or mouth (soft parts) so that the round travel right through to the brain/Spinal chord.
> 
> Also interesting how the whacked him yet he was unarmed....hmm.


His youngest wife will be an actor/cia agent.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Pay Check for President!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> Pay Check for President!


NoodleArms for Vice President.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

most of these conspiracy hoes will believe anything but the truth


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

anyway back on topic.

They should show the pictures of him dead. Most families on 9/11 had to see there relatives bodies at the morgue so we should see his corpse


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

I got a question. If Bin Lid was not real, then what about Al Qaeda? Why would they not announce that the US are lying and they never heard of BinLid, because that would cause a lot of politcal damage to the US government?? Or do you believe that Al Q never existed either?

Also to those that say how can a sand dweller such as Bin Laden plan the attacks, well how many attacks and military strikes do you think president's Clinton, Bush and Obama have made. Or what about Prime Ministers Blair, Brown or Cameron?? the answer is none, because they employ far more knowledgeable people to do these jobs. The same can be said for Al Qaeda. They have a very good command structure and there is quite a lot of reports that suggest about 40% of Al Q members have some form of higher education. And another thing to think about is that pre 9/11 America was very arrogant regarding the likely hood of them being attacked. Most of the country thought it would never happen, and they were very complacent. With there security.

Anyway, I'd be surprised if they released much of the pictoral/video evidence they have purely because of the sh1tstorm it would create in the Arab world.


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

He was alive-believe me-blokes were sent crawling through caves on the top of mountains all along the Pakistani border looking for him-FACT..now he`s dead and so is his son-i just wish the yanks had slotted all his wives and co-bin liners as well..just in case the spawn of the pointy headed turd was lurking somewhere inside one of their skanc infested rat-holes..sad thing is their probably at Calais now waiting to come here and claim asylum-which they would get..one of his inbred daughters is already spouting off that he was killed when unarmed-and your point is bayetch? he should have been beheaded and paraded in the streets like the animal would have done to our lads,,,,,,,rant over-nice outside today isn't it....???


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> His youngest wife will be an actor/cia agent.


Oh please **** off if you're been serious


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

coinccidentaly, an anagram of Osama bin laden is "lob da man in sea"


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

This doesnt add to the thread at all in value... but I can categorically say that if I was one of the Oppos who went in I wouldnt have had the safety on at any point. Id have whacked the lot of them. Unarmed or armed, your gone.

Think about the options, air strike, drone strike or a SF unit. All they wanted to do was kill him.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Not talking about the context of who osama bin laden was, lets just remember this is the US military we are talking about here... even their precision bombing and opperations usually involve the deaths of several hundred more people than they were supposd to target, so it should be no surprise they killed him.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

he definetly isnt dead as he's just released a music video today featuring Tupac and Lord Lucian


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Dtlv74 said:


> Not talking about the context of who osama bin laden was, lets just remember this is the US military we are talking about here... even their precision bombing and opperations usually involve the deaths of several hundred more people than they were supposd to target, so it should be no surprise they killed him.


I will be the first to agree... but from what we know already you have to hand it to the Yanks. They saw the oppourtunity and took it... sure 10 years on and after the 22 boys apparently got a positive target ID on him in 2001-2002 in Tora Bora. But still....


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

what if its all a conspiracy, and the 911 plotter, al queada leader and enemy of the west was'nt Osama Bin Laden as he was framed, it really was facejacker


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah was just being a bit facetious... I was in Iraq in 2003 and witnessed the aftermath of precision opperations against some of Sadams personal aids... have never been able to use the words 'precision' and 'US military opperation' in the same sentence since without grunting in disgust and revisiting some unpleasant and upsetting memories.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Oh please **** off if you're been serious


In celebration of your highly insightfull post, I visited an online thesaurus as my words couldn't justify your post.

Useless, counterproductive, disadvantageous, dysfunctional, expendable, feckless, fruitless, futile, good-for-nothing, hopeless, idle, impracticable, impractical, incompetent, ineffective, ineffectual, inept, inoperative, inutile, meaningless, no good, nonfunctional, of no use, pointless, profitless, purposeless, scrap, stupid, unavailing, unfunctional, unproductive, unprofitable, unpurposed, unusuable, unworkable, vain, valueless, waste, weak, worthless.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

JPaycheck said:


> In celebration of your highly insightfull post, I visited an online thesaurus as my words couldn't justify your post.
> 
> Useless, counterproductive, disadvantageous, dysfunctional, expendable, feckless, fruitless, futile, good-for-nothing, hopeless, idle, impracticable, impractical, incompetent, ineffective, ineffectual, inept, inoperative, inutile, meaningless, no good, nonfunctional, of no use, pointless, profitless, purposeless, scrap, stupid, unavailing, unfunctional, unproductive, unprofitable, unpurposed, unusuable, unworkable, vain, valueless, waste, weak, worthless.


Yes, I've had issues with this member before but have forgiven him as I used to be like that, but advanced.

He really doesn't do himself any favours with using this language, other wise you get people like me acting patronsing towards him.

He's not a bad guy just needs to release pent up emotions


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Yeah was just being a bit facetious... I was in Iraq in 2003 and witnessed the aftermath of precision opperations against some of Sadams personal aids... have never been able to use the words 'precision' and 'US military opperation' in the same sentence since without grunting in disgust and revisiting some unpleasant and upsetting memories.


Yeah i hear you, i was in Cimic house 2004. Some yank patrol came in and some grunt seen our pool, he stripped off and dove it, little did he realise in was the shallow end and broke his neck, was dead straight away.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

NoodleArms said:


> Yeah i hear you, i was in Cimic house 2004. Some yank patrol came in and some grunt seen our pool, he stripped off and dove it, little did he realise in was the shallow end and broke his neck, was dead straight away.


That's quite a disturbing story


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Yes, I've had issues with this member before but have forgiven him as I used to be like that, but advanced.
> 
> He really doesn't do himself any favours with using this language, other wise you get people like me acting patronsing towards him.
> 
> He's not a bad guy just needs to release pent up emotions


Yeah I believe I have seen some of his other posts and thought the same. I completly agree with the patronising remark, I mean what else can you do? I thought comments like that had ended when we had the discussion earlier about respecting each other and not shouting others down. I guess some people don't read all the posts and just pick one or two comments to post a one line wonder about.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> That's quite a disturbing story


my point was, the yanks barge in and ask questions later. Dont get me wrong they are an amazing war machine, they just cant get peace keeping right. Thats why they get most of their tactics from us.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

NoodleArms said:


> Yeah i hear you, i was in Cimic house 2004. Some yank patrol came in and some grunt seen our pool, he stripped off and dove it, little did he realise in was the shallow end and broke his neck, was dead straight away.


Ouch, that's horrid.

to be fair, ther majority of the US soldiers I met on the ground were really decent guys trying to do the best they could for everyone, although they mostly felt horribly mislead by the difference between what they thought they'd be doing in Baghdad and what they actually ended up doing... they felt pretty appaulingly prepared.

There were however a small but loud minority of them who really were treating the whole place like a shoot em up PS3 game, and probably did more to incite trouble than to qwell it.

My comments on US precision were about things like where they said (to the media) that they had bombed a target with smart bombs only, but on investigation they had also used cluster bombs around the whole area which also included a market and a childrens playground. There was also the precision opperation to take out some republican guard general that supposedly was 'as clinical as a heart bypass' according to the press officer, but in actual fact involved over thirty civilian deaths and destruction of several civilian homes.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Every army has secrets, Look at my Battalion and what we did with those prisoners.

Theres never going to be such a thing as "clean" warfare.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> Yeah i hear you, i was in Cimic house 2004. Some yank patrol came in and some grunt seen our pool, he stripped off and dove it, little did he realise in was the shallow end and broke his neck, was dead straight away.


I remember that, was based in Abu Naji at the time. Didn't they close the pool after this as well?


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> I remember that, was based in Abu Naji at the time. Didn't they close the pool after this as well?


yeah, was a moral shocker. they drained it then we used it to store the bodies on the insurgents lol.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah I remember speaking some of the lads when visiting and they were pretty p1ssed off. This was just after the time the Yanks left 4 blokes behind in down town Al Amara. They were the last vehicle in a massive convoy and a small contact then they broke down and lost comms so they decided to run after the convoy hoping they'd stop! We picked them up running through the streets, the poor b4stards!!

Anyway Noodle's I've sent you a PM.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

JPaycheck said:


> In celebration of your highly insightfull post, I visited an online thesaurus as my words couldn't justify your post.
> 
> Useless, counterproductive, disadvantageous, dysfunctional, expendable, feckless, fruitless, futile, good-for-nothing, hopeless, idle, impracticable, impractical, incompetent, ineffective, ineffectual, inept, inoperative, inutile, meaningless, no good, nonfunctional, of no use, pointless, profitless, purposeless, scrap, stupid, unavailing, unfunctional, unproductive, unprofitable, unpurposed, unusuable, unworkable, vain, valueless, waste, weak, worthless.


Im suprised you and readandwaiting dont think your living in the truman show, all this talk of CIA actors ffs.

You two paranoid ****s should go live in a cave some where, like Osama.....


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

mikep81 said:


> Yeah I remember speaking some of the lads when visiting and they were pretty p1ssed off. This was just after the time the Yanks left 4 blokes behind in down town Al Amara. They were the last vehicle in a massive convoy and a small contact then they broke down and lost comms so they decided to run after the convoy hoping they'd stop! We picked them up running through the streets, the poor b4stards!!
> 
> Anyway Noodle's I've sent you a PM.


@ Mikep81, Mate I feel sorry for you, you are the one person in this thread pointing out really big potholes in the conspiracy theorists stories and everytime you do it, that part of your comment is ignored, it must be like banging your head off a brick wall, you should bow out of this childish debate with your head held high because rational people appreciate your posts. The tin hat brigade will never be convinced so I wouldn't waste my time on them. You've been there done that and they would still prefer to believe some nerdy bespectacled teenager on youtube so sod them.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

36-26 said:


> @ Mikep81, Mate I feel sorry for you, you are the one person in this thread pointing out really big potholes in the conspiracy theorists stories and everytime you do it, that part of your comment is ignored, it must be like banging your head off a brick wall, you should bow out of this childish debate with your head held high because rational people appreciate your posts. The tin hat brigade will never be convinced so I wouldn't waste my time on them. You've been there done that and they would still prefer to believe some nerdy bespectacled teenager on youtube so sod them.


Thats because every one is a CIA operative and/or actor... apparently

You just cant argue with that kind of logic, its also obviously FACT because some guys blog or youtube channel says it is


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

36-26 said:


> @ Mikep81, Mate I feel sorry for you, you are the one person in this thread pointing out really big potholes in the conspiracy theorists stories and everytime you do it, that part of your comment is ignored, it must be like banging your head off a brick wall, you should bow out of this childish debate with your head held high because rational people appreciate your posts. The tin hat brigade will never be convinced so I wouldn't waste my time on them. You've been there done that and they would still prefer to believe some nerdy bespectacled teenager on youtube so sod them.


Yeah I did notice! Such is life! To be honest I'm enjoying the debate and find other people's views quite interesting.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Did you know its Britains fourth war in Afghanistan....


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

NoodleArms said:


> Did you know its Britains fourth war in Afghanistan....


britain needs to chill the fcuk out, get laid of something


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

theres no more countries to mess up lol.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

NoodleArms said:


> theres no more countries to mess up lol.


Canada, for giving us Michael Buble


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

barsnack said:


> Canada, for giving us Michael Buble


I'm actually a fan!

Anyway since people can't debate while demonstrating a shred of integrity or intelligence this debate is over for me. Been very interesting guys, thanks.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Osama is alive, i know this because today they announced the killings of 2 mid level Al Qaeda Leaders....


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Is that a joke Noodle? I dont get it?

Bit of a side step - I thought the only accidental death at Al amarah was the lad who sadly got whacked with the security post?


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Glassback said:


> Is that a joke Noodle? I dont get it?
> 
> Bit of a side step - I thought the only accidental death at Al amarah was the lad who sadly got whacked with the security post?


yeah he was windsor, we was on QRF and i was the team medic who gave him 1st aid.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Sad news that. End of for me now too, if Paycheck isnt playing neither am I!

Good thread Noodles.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

*WATCH QUESTION TIME TONIGHT!!!!*


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

sky plus'n that! Thanks!


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Starbucks have announced they are introducing a new coffee. It's called the Osama Bin Latte- dark bodied with a white frothy head & 2 shots in it


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Apparently the Irish SAS joined in the US assault over the weekend. They stormed Debenhams after hearing that Summer bed linen was on the 3rd floor!


----------



## AlbertSteptoe (Dec 26, 2010)

i have a piece of bin ladens turban framed in my living room


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

http://www.infowars.com/the-agendas-behind-the-bin-laden-news-event/


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Well question time was really interesting last night, a politician said that he deserved to get executed. Then a Muslim politician said that was outrageous and he should of been taken alive and tried, then some woman inthe audience was was a victim of both 9/11 and 7/7 stood up and got angry and the muslim politician and pointed and shooted "we never had a trial laden attacked us, our friends and families never got a proper burial" and teh crowd went mental! Good episode.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

NoodleArms said:


> Well question time was really interesting last night, a politician said that he deserved to get executed. Then a Muslim politician said that was outrageous and he should of been taken alive and tried, then some woman inthe audience was was a victim of both 9/11 and 7/7 stood up and got angry and the muslim politician and pointed and shooted "we never had a trial laden attacked us, our friends and families never got a proper burial" and teh crowd went mental! Good episode.


I saw it too. Was interesting to watch but they never really got anywhere.

So supposing Bin Laden was real and everything happened the way the US says it did. What do people think about the way the US handled it? Should he have had a proper burial or have been handed back to his family? Should we have shown more respect just to prove that we can be better than what he stood for??


----------



## Don-karam (Mar 19, 2011)

**** is fake!! we are puppets made to believe this ****


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

mikep81 said:


> I saw it too. Was interesting to watch but they never really got anywhere.
> 
> So supposing Bin Laden was real and everything happened the way the US says it did. What do people think about the way the US handled it? Should he have had a proper burial or have been handed back to his family? Should we have shown more respect just to prove that we can be better than what he stood for??


tag me in for this.

IMO its going to a national risk having OBL in capture awaiting trail. But no more of a risk than it is killing him.

So either or.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bin laden should have had a proper burial as that will attract other loons to the site for the yanks to shoot thus reducing wackos


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Yes the world is such a better place now bin is dead and how many of our boys have died finding this yanky wart, this just adds to the reason why the east will hate us more and justify killing us. When are we going to learn about following the yanks into war?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

One of the sites I use has the Team America theme tune on loop since this happened. Always makes me chuckle


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

mikep81 said:


> I saw it too. Was interesting to watch but they never really got anywhere.
> 
> So supposing Bin Laden was real and everything happened the way the US says it did. What do people think about the way the US handled it? Should he have had a proper burial or have been handed back to his family? Should we have shown more respect just to prove that we can be better than what he stood for??


It doesn't really matter what the rest of the world think, The USA public are up in arms, having partys. If they are happy with it then we should be.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Andrew Jacks said:


> Yes the world is such a better place now bin is dead and how many of our boys have died finding this yanky wart, this just adds to the reason why the east will hate us more and justify killing us. When are we going to learn about following the yanks into war?


Highly disagree, most of the arab world is in revolt against their leaders, they want what the west have. elections, freedom. Same happened when the cold war ended and all the ex commies wanted what the west had.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Anybody want a Americans oppion..?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Yo Cell bro - shoot would be interesting to hear.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> One of the sites I use has the Team America theme tune on loop since this happened. Always makes me chuckle


fuk yeah!


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Lets be honest now...

I am sure if any of you lot had the chance to "double tap" that ****er in the head you all would!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

steventon said:


> Lets be honest now...
> 
> I am sure if any of you lot had the chance to "double tap" that ****er in the head you all would!


i would empty my weapon on him


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

YetiMan said:


> Yo Cell bro - shoot would be interesting to hear.


Dont say that, it might result in friendly fire....


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

IMHO...He's been dead for a while...There is a movements here and people AREN'T buying this sh!t any longer...


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

unfortunately I have to leave for work but I will be back to join in on the fun...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

cellaratt said:


> unfortunately I have to leave for work but I will be back to join in on the fun...


your a cia spy aint ya sent here because of all the theories by tin foil hat wearing pot smoking lsd taking schizophrenics


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

well theres loads of theories going around, how ever, im going off current events.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Andrew Jacks said:


> Yes the world is such a better place now bin is dead and how many of our boys have died finding this yanky wart, this just adds to the reason why the east will hate us more and justify killing us. When are we going to learn about following the yanks into war?


I disagree with this too. I have seen first hand how happy some of the Middle Eastern politicians are about him being killed. The guy I work for and all his staff shook my hand and said congratulations, which was a little uncomfortable to be honest, but they are in the most part happy. The followers of Bin Laden will not be happy though, but that goes without saying.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

if you accept this or not LADEN has been the cause of death for more than 9/11, 7/7. all the iraqis killed in the invasion and the servicemen, afghanist for the same thing.! open your eyes!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mikep81 said:


> I disagree with this too. I have seen first hand how happy some of the Middle Eastern politicians are about him being killed. The guy I work for and all his staff shook my hand and said congratulations, which was a little uncomfortable to be honest, but they are in the most part happy. The followers of Bin Laden will not be happy though, but that goes without saying.


did he sheikh your hand


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

That awkward moment when you have to fight the urge to ask your pakistani taxi driver how he feels about bin laden being shot.....


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

uhan said:


> your a cia spy aint ya sent here because of all the theories by tin foil hat wearing pot smoking lsd taking schizophrenics


I've never worn a tin hat but I do like to smoke...I prefer to be called a conspiracy realist...Mark my words...As soon as the American dollar is no longer the worlds dollar all hell here will break loose... I pray everyday that I'm wrong but anyone whos been paying attention at the whole picture can see whats about to take place...unfortunately I think you guys are ****ed also...


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

We are already ****ed mark my words!!!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

NoodleArms said:


> That awkward moment when you have to fight the urge to ask your pakistani taxi driver how he feels about bin laden being shot.....


That awkward moment when the Pakistani taxi driver realises Noodlearms has no money to pay his fare


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

cellaratt said:


> I've never worn a tin hat but I do like to smoke...I prefer to be called a conspiracy realist...Mark my words...As soon as the American dollar is no longer the worlds dollar all hell here will break loose... I pray everyday that I'm wrong but anyone whos been paying attention at the whole picture can see whats about to take place...unfortunately I think you guys are ****ed also...


so come on then explain your theory ....


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

uhan said:


> so come on then explain your theory ....


Which one..?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

cellaratt said:


> Which one..?


lol

erm any/all ... how many you got ?

you shoot fella would be good to just read what your thinking .


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm not even sure where to start..? Osamas been dead for awhile 10 yrs, 10 months it doesn't really matter...They waited until it was absolutely necessarry to say anything because they know we would call for our soldiers to come home...To many coincidance (sp) and nothing adds up...The bible worns us about false profits...but we ignored the warnings. I believe that by 2016 if not sooner there will be foreign troops (UN) on American soil with the sole purpose of disarmimg the American people...there WILL be a rebelion and MILLIONS will die...


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Good on you cella bro. I don't even bother going in to much things here any more as it just falls on deaf ears and people who are really clueless. I also agree with what you said, he was the boogy man for many years while he has been dead. All the time he is dead they can do what they want. Now they have a different agenda they can put this fairy tail to rest. Either that or he is part of a bigger conspiracy and he is living somewhere now chilling on US $ living a happy life.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

cellaratt said:


> ...I believe that by 2016 if not sooner there will be foreign troops (UN) on American soil with the sole purpose of disarmimg the American people...there WILL be a rebelion and MILLIONS will die...


Why do you think that the UN would want to disarm the US people?

Of more interest to me is what you think on your previous comments regarding the shift from US dollar as an international currency. Could you expand on your thoughts please mate.

Appreciated,

J


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Josh...I've had a terrible day and am extremely tired but I will answer your questions tomorrow...Thanks for the interest...


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I have been listening to DR. Steve Pieczenik on Alex Jones show, type his name in on youtube listen to what he has to say.

The guy's CV is endless, a real war hero.

Has fought in at least 8 conflicts worldwide, worked under many presidents, etc..


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> Near the capital city of Islamabad, so wasnt hiding in tribal regions between Pakistan and Afghanistan.
> 
> But, thank ****, he was certainly one of the biggest ****s on the planet


Thats quite a claim considering you have met Raptor and Uriel


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

....


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

cellaratt said:


> I'm not even sure where to start..? Osamas been dead for awhile 10 yrs, 10 months it doesn't really matter...They waited until it was absolutely necessarry to say anything because they know we would call for our soldiers to come home...To many coincidance (sp) and nothing adds up...The bible worns us about false profits...but we ignored the warnings. I believe that by 2016 if not sooner there will be foreign troops (UN) on American soil with the sole purpose of disarmimg the American people...there WILL be a rebelion and MILLIONS will die...


The UN v USA? Win for the USA me thinks!


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

He is still alive!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i like reading these stories very entertaining (not knocking anyone) i just cant help but think that its pointless we see people like extremist islamics parading our streets and streets of their home countries burning/rioting/making a stand against tyranny and things could change if that was done by us in our western culture as in theirs they get shot at and dispersed , what is the answer ??


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

i remember the conspiracy fruit loops got all into some hoax called john titor a few years ago about some time traveller who was warning of impending civil war in the US.

that never happened so theyre now warning of UN civil war. lol


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

i have heard if there is another staged attack in america that it might start off the 2nd american revolution


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

ALR said:


> i remember the conspiracy fruit loops got all into some hoax called john titor a few years ago about some time traveller who was warning of impending civil war in the US.
> 
> that never happened so theyre now warning of UN civil war. lol


 It was one of the best internet troll jobs the world has ever seen. Didn't believe anyone thought it was a conspiracy though more of a guy either trolling or telling the truth.

However he was going on about alternate realities and did not state that the civil war would happen within our reality but it could be in one of our alternate realities.

-Edit-

He did not refer to it as alternate realities but the below



> From my viewpoint, yes, this is an alternate timeline. From your viewpoint, no.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/may/02/osama-bin-laden-photo-fake


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/may/02/osama-bin-laden-photo-fake


thats on like page 3 already, lol


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

http://www.davidicke.com/headlines/48277-latest-white-house-act-of-desperation-videos-show-bin-laden-watching-himself-on-tv


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

ALR said:


> thats on like page 3 already, lol





Readyandwaiting said:


> http://www.davidicke.com/headlines/48277-latest-white-house-act-of-desperation-videos-show-bin-laden-watching-himself-on-tv


Well from the start i told you this was fake................... anyways

Right, The news today has said they are demolishing his compound where he was living in because they dont want it to become a pilgrimage site. Also they are saying they think local pakistani goverment officials knew that laden was there and they think he was paying them.

*Even if they demolish his compound, people will just steal the rubble and use it as holy relics etc etc

* Probably the most truthful thing the press has said about this whole incident of laden's murder.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Readyandwaiting, why are you showing a link to the fake picture? As already said that's old news, and also the picture was not a conspiracy attempt as it wasn't released by the US?? And the TV thing, well we covered that on the other thread!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I dunno, maybe because I've got a big dick


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> I dunno, maybe because I'm a big di ck


Well said


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I hope he was eaten by a shark with diarrhoea


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

BBC1 20:30! Important!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

NoodleArms said:


> BBC1 20:30! Important!


What did i miss???


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> I dunno, maybe because I've got a big dick


Sensible answer!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

OH NO! WE'VE UPSET BIN LINERS SON! http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-13354995

Wadda we do?! Wadda we dooo?!


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

I reckon Obama should send them a personally signed condolence card and a bunch of flowers and leave it at that!


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

I'd like to see a US jury agreeing with him lol


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

LOL


----------



## stev249er (Jun 2, 2010)

Well, at least the Yanks have found (in their minds) an excuse to keep this "War on Terror" going for another 10-15 years.

Oh no......it's.....SON OF BIN LADEN!

DUN DUN DUUUUUUUN!!!

No doubt they'll find a way (and maybe even covertly fund him in the process) to turn him into a Big-Scary-Bogeyman-That-Eats-Small-Children-And-Must-Be-Stopped-At-All-Costs-Because-He-Has-Big-Powerful-Weapons-And-Killer-Giant-Sharks-With-Freakin-Laser-Beams-That-Will-Destoy-The-American-Way-Of-Life.

This sort of stuff is probably the sort of thing Hollywood loves and I wouldn't be surprised if a bunch of writers and executive types are already working on a whole series of money making scripts.


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

40% of Americas GDP is from its military, so to make money they must be at war lol


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

this drivel still going then


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

stev249er said:


> Well, at least the Yanks have found (in their minds) an excuse to keep this "War on Terror" going for another 10-15 years.
> 
> Oh no......it's.....SON OF BIN LADEN!
> 
> ...


they done it already its called "the war in Afghanistan"


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i bought a spade today, but left it at the shop, doh


----------

